# S3 Pricing



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Saw the dealer card yesterday, Premium + will be $41,100 and Prestige will be $47,000. The A3 pricing on the card matches exactly what they have posted on the website, so I believe it's accurate.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

OMG... insane.

I just got your e-mail. I'm actually going to try to re-create it in an easily readable file based on what you sent. I think that'll cut out some confusion. Hope to have it up this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> OMG... insane.
> 
> I just got your e-mail. I'm actually going to try to re-create it in an easily readable file based on what you sent. I think that'll cut out some confusion. Hope to have it up this afternoon. :thumbup:


Yeah sorry it's hard to read and in 3 files, I was NOT supposed to be looking at it to begin with and didn't want to get the girl in trouble spending a lot of time trying to get a good shot. Figured get the intel and get while the getting was good.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Would you prefer I not post? I have it looking about like it would as one full sheet. Let me know...

Also worth noting is that TDI pricing appears to trend $300 below 2.0 TFSI A3 across the board. I know we haven't seen much inquiry about the TDI here, but... worth sharing nonetheless.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Would you prefer I not post? I have it looking about like it would as one full sheet. Let me know...
> 
> Also worth noting is that TDI pricing appears to trend $300 below 2.0 TFSI A3 across the board. I know we haven't seen much inquiry about the TDI here, but... worth sharing nonetheless.


Post away. She wasn't shy about telling me what the pricing was, and the only reason I snapped the photos was to share here. Figured with all the guessing games going on, if we had something in writing from Audi that had other model pricing that tied out to public info we could have some confidence in the numbers. That said these numbers could obviously change before launch but she got the card at CES so it's not like it's old.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Right on. I'm only posting intelligence I've received, anyway. This isn't any photo that you took. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpUFo1a05ZX2s3akU/


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Right on. I'm only posting intelligence I've received, anyway. This isn't any photo that you took.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpUFo1a05ZX2s3akU/


Yep, keep laundering my questionably obtained info. As long as you post it I can sleep at night


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if this holds, I'm a happy man. Premium + falls in line with what most of us were hoping for. Prestige at $47k probably doesn't include magnetic ride control, so I bet with EVERY option checked you'll be knocking on $50k's doorstep.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

At that cost the M235i and AMG CLA are very strong competitors, I would slot them next to the RS3 rather than the S3 though. I think the chances of a RS3 being available and competitive are diminishing.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Well if this holds, I'm a happy man. Premium + falls in line with what most of us were hoping for. Prestige at $47k probably doesn't include magnetic ride control, so I bet with EVERY option checked you'll be knocking on $50k's doorstep.


Knowing what I do, I'm perfectly okay with that. I think this thing is going to come in right where I've been expecting.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

GTI2Slow said:


> At that cost the M235i and AMG CLA are very strong competitors, I would slot them next to the RS3 rather than the S3 though. I think the chances of a RS3 being available and competitive are diminishing.


I think the CLA is in a different league price-wise. I am cross shopping the M235i and fully loaded that's right at $50K. The Benz you can go crazy and get into the $60s. 

I think I am leaning towards the M235 bc they have a very compelling into lease deal and the car looks insanely good in person, but the S3 is no slouch. Different strokes...


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

$41,100 isn't too bad for an S3 P+ since I built an A3 equipped the way I'd like at $43k :/


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The prestige price is close to the earlier leaked canadian "technik" trim. The premium plus is cheaper than the "progressiv", probably not as loaded.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'd like to add one caveat to this thread:
*
Please regard the S3 and TDI pricing as entirely preliminary until we hear otherwise!* We know that the pricing for the 1.8T and 2.0T A3 matches what has already been released, but it's entirely probable that AoA is still fine-tuning S3 and TDI pricing. As this was obtained from a document that has been around for a while but hasn't been mentioned on the forums, it's likely that there's some type of "gag order" of sorts on the disclosure of this information.

*Also note that, if a request comes to me from an official source to remove this information, I will comply.* 

-Brian


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Pat_McGroin said:


> $41,100 isn't too bad for an S3 P+ since I built an A3 equipped the way I'd like at $43k :/


I was happy to see the price starting at 41K for the S3 P+, the only options I am interested in are the LED lights and the winter package. Franky I expected to see the base S3 come in at just under 40K.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

really hoping the super sport seats included on P+ LOL


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope the seats are an available option. From what I gather in the discussion if availibility in the Golf .:R was that the cost would be extreme due to additional testing due to safety regulations.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Based on this pricing for the US, I expect the canadian price to remain at 44K for the 'progressive' or maybe start a bit lower.

What I'm really interested is in knowing what's included in the P+ / progressive.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> I hope the seats are an available option. From what I gather in the discussion if availibility in the Golf .:R was that the cost would be extreme due to additional testing due to safety regulations.


They've been loosely confirmed for the US market, though they don't show up in the spec sheet in the other thread. I'm not too concerned, unless they've made a last-minute pullback on that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> really hoping the super sport seats included on P+ LOL


Almost certain to not be included on P+... then you'd have no need for the two accent color options on the lower sport seat for the S3. I'd maybe pull for standard inclusion on Prestige, but I sort of doubt that as well. I see them being a money option across both S3 trims, with the safety package and magnetic ride being the other notable standalone options on the S3. There's just not much that will be left out of the S3, specifically in Prestige trim, to add as a standalone option... near as I can tell, at least.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Worth mention...

The alleged S3 prices scale 1:1 with A3 prices.

A3 2.0 TFSI P+: $35,800,
A3 2.0 TFSI Prestige: $41,700,
Delta: $5,900.

S3 P+: $41,100,
S3 Prestige: $47,000,
Delta: $5,900.

So the step to S3 from A3 is $5,300. That gets you the beefier motor, the standard S3 trim bits, Drive Select, and sport package. I'm going to be shocked if the P+ and Prestige packages from the A3 aren't exactly what we'll see at those levels on the S3. That would leave super sport seats, magnetic ride and 19" wheels, advanced tech, and rear bags as the S3 standalone options on a Prestige build. Price is known for the latter two and unknown for the first two.

It's all coming together... I hope. All subject to be thrown out the window, dependent upon my prior caveat. :laugh:


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Almost certain to not be included on P+... then you'd have no need for the two accent color options on the lower sport seat for the S3. I'd maybe pull for standard inclusion on Prestige, but I sort of doubt that as well. I see them being a money option across both S3 trims, with the safety package and magnetic ride being the other notable standalone options on the S3. There's just not much that will be left out of the S3, specifically in Prestige trim, to add as a standalone option... near as I can tell, at least.





GTI2Slow said:


> I was happy to see the price starting at 41K for the S3 P+, the only options I am interested in are the LED lights and the winter package. Franky I expected to see the base S3 come in at just under 40K.


I agree with Dan. The SS seats will most likely be an added option as well as the LED pkg. Winter package, meaning heated seats and mirrors? I believe those are standard now as I don't remember seeing a winter package option when building my A3(I would check but the Audiusa mobile won't doesn't give me an option to build.)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pat_McGroin said:


> I agree with Dan. The SS seats will most likely be an added option as well as the LED pkg. Winter package, meaning heated seats and mirrors? I believe those are standard now as I don't remember seeing a winter package option when building my A3(I would check but the Audiusa mobile won't doesn't give me an option to build.)


LED should be optional on P+ and standard on Prestige if it's being rolled out the way I interpret.

The booklet posted in the other thread states that heated seats are standard across the S3 range (listed as Version 1.8 on the last page, dated 01/13/2014), so seeing that someone intentionally added that to the guide, I suspect that the small fragments of any "cold weather package" are baked into the S3 by default. Frankly, they should be... IMO.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan, any idea on which wheels will be standard on the S3?

Been checking the EU audi sites and they have quite a few options.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> LED should be optional on P+ and standard on Prestige if it's being rolled out the way I interpret.
> 
> The booklet posted in the other thread states that heated seats are standard across the S3 range (listed as Version 1.8 on the last page, dated 01/13/2014), so seeing that someone intentionally added that to the guide, I suspect that the small fragments of any "cold weather package" are baked into the S3 by default. Frankly, they should be... IMO.


I can see that happening.

You're right, the heated seats and heated exterior mirrors are standard on P+ models and up.(just compared features on Audiusa)

Edit: Just my .02 but I'm really glad Audi is starting to make a few of these,"packages" like Cold Weather and Connivence standard equipment like a lot of other auto manufactures have been doing for years. It was a bit disappointing not being able to have these options included(I was over my budget as it was)when I purchased my A3 in 2010.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Worth mention...
> 
> I'm going to be shocked if the P+ and Prestige packages from the A3 aren't exactly what we'll see at those levels on the S3. That would leave super sport seats, magnetic ride and 19" wheels, advanced tech, and rear bags as the S3 standalone options on a Prestige build. Price is known for the latter two and unknown for the first two.
> 
> It's all coming together... I hope. All subject to be thrown out the window, dependent upon my prior caveat. :laugh:


I was told that the packages will be precisely the same from A to S


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> At that cost the M235i and AMG CLA are very strong competitors, I would slot them next to the RS3 rather than the S3 though. I think the chances of a RS3 being available and competitive are diminishing.


With equivalent options on a CLA45 AMG compared to the S3, there's a large price difference. When I built a CLA a few days ago with the options I'd want on an S3 it came in at $63K.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Knowing what I do, I'm perfectly okay with that. I think this thing is going to come in right where I've been expecting.


Fingers crossed it holds, I can deal with these prices. I'm thinking super sport seats, magnetic ride, and the safety package will be the standalone options you'd add on Prestige. If this pricing stays true I'll most likely just go for Prestige.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> Dan, any idea on which wheels will be standard on the S3?
> 
> Been checking the EU audi sites and they have quite a few options.


The guide in the other thread confirms what I've been suspecting all along, but that may still change for the US market. That suspicion is that the wheels shown in the S3 gallery on audiusa.com will be our stock P+ wheel:










We have no reason to believe, at this point, that the 19" wheel will be anything other than the following, also allegedly confirmed by the book posted in BEM10001's other thread today:










Not surprisingly (to me, at least), the 19" five-spoke wheel that is a "delayed introduction" option for the A3 shows as unavailable for the S3 in that guide, contrary to some of the press S3s we've seen.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

So B+O, Nav/MMI, and LED headlights are the major upgrades from P+ to Prestige in the S3?

I hope we will see some S3 specific paint options as well.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> I was told that the packages will be precisely the same from A to S


Excellent. 



jrwamp said:


> Fingers crossed it holds, I can deal with these prices. I'm thinking super sport seats, magnetic ride, and the safety package will be the standalone options you'd add on Prestige. If this pricing stays true I'll most likely just go for Prestige.


I calculated a rough "OTD" of $55,600 for my car, with a guess at super sport and magride option prices. That's $600 over my "max," and $5,600 over what I told myself I'd spend several months ago. I'm going to try to make it happen, regardless. That's "every option checked that would make this car 100% of what I want, within the scope of what's possible thru Audi's allowances" spec. 

Worth noting is that a "black optics" package still seems to be missing (at least in the guide in the other thread)... but if that were to come to life, that'd be maybe the only other available option on the S3. :thumbup:

If I have to lop off something, I guess Audi Exclusive will go first. Then magride.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> So B+O, Nav/MMI, and LED headlights are the major upgrades from P+ to Prestige in the S3?
> 
> I hope we will see some S3 specific paint options as well.


Yes.

Misano Red, Panther Black Crystal, Sepang Blue. We also lose some options from the A3- Brilliant Red, Phantom Black, Ice Silver, Dakota Grey, Lotus Grey, Shiraz Red, Scuba Blue). Notable omission? Daytona Gray. You'll take Monsoon Grey instead. :laugh:

... all according to the leaked book in BEM's other thread. Subject to change, unofficially obtained document, yadda yadda... 

The grey switcheroo is the only change I'd really expect to see, if I were a betting man.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Extremely excited about the pricing! Seems reasonable to me based on what we've seen.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The guide in the other thread confirms what I've been suspecting all along, but that may still change for the US market. That suspicion is that the wheels shown in the S3 gallery on audiusa.com will be our stock P+ wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah those wheels in the red S3 are weak :facepalm:

They carry the 5 twin spoke star in 18" (yellow S3) and should make that standard. At this rate, it's either going to be the SS seats, sepang paint or the 19" wheels for me as an additional.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm banking on $45 or $46k after the supplier discount. That's pretty much what I've been thinking for the past few months after I realistically started thinking about the car's price. I'll probably skip the Exclusive paint, Sepang will do fine for me. I'll definitely check the box for super sport seats, magnaride would be the first to go if I decided against something. Just buy some really nice coilovers later on down the line if need be. Like I said, fingers crossed....


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

What makes people think LED lights will be optional on p+ when they aren't an option on the A3?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> What makes people think LED lights will be optional on p+ when they aren't an option on the A3?


You're right- case of "loose nut behind the keyboard" over here. They're truly not an option in the sense that you get them with Prestige by default, but cannot get them at all in P and P+ trims. With that, I'd expect that they won't be available on a P+ S3, either.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Pat_McGroin said:


> $41,100 isn't too bad for an S3 P+ since I built an A3 equipped the way I'd like at $43k :/


Audi said it would be closer to $39k but 41k isnt bad at all. Its about 2k off...i'm guessing Premium plus on the S3 would include the same stuff as on the A3?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

okay so if i take a Premium Plus S3 and add everything i want (Safety Nannies, B and O, MMI with Navi and Interior Package- i'm assuming this isnt standard) it would ring up to $46700 MSRP. Hmmn, its gonna be a tough call. It might be better to just take a Prestige at $47k (its only $300 more and it comes with Side Assist standard, which is all i really want...i dont need the lane control or adaptive cruise, those would be nice but not necessary). I'm thinking a better deal could be negotiated on a Prestige too, at least down here in southern california.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> You're right- case of "loose nut behind the keyboard" over here. They're truly not an option in the sense that you get them with Prestige by default, but cannot get them at all in P and P+ trims. With that, I'd expect that they won't be available on a P+ S3, either.


Do you think the LED lights are worth it? I'm torn between getting a p+ and adding B&O, convenience package, and driver assistance package for a total of 3000, which brings it up to 44,100 exclusive of paint and destination charge. That means it's 2,900 more to get LED lights and Navigation. I would like both options but can obviously do without. Do you suspect the prestige trim will get anything else included outside of the stuff I listed?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> okay so if i take a Premium Plus S3 and add everything i want (Safety Nannies, B and O, MMI with Navi and Interior Package- i'm assuming this isnt standard) it would ring up to $46700 MSRP. Hmmn, its gonna be a tough call. It might be better to just take a Prestige at $47k (its only $300 more and it comes with Side Assist standard, which is all i really want...i dont need the lane control or adaptive cruise, those would be nice but not necessary). I'm thinking a better deal could be negotiated on a Prestige too, at least down here in southern california.


Funny how we posted very similar replies at the same time. The prestige would also include LED lights. I would get it for sure in your case for only 300 more.

edit: You can add side assist from p+. The driver assistance package on p+ comes with side assist, backup camera, and the parking system. That all comes standard on prestige.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

dustinvandeman said:


> Do you think the LED lights are worth it? I'm torn between getting a p+ and adding B&O, convenience package, and driver assistance package for a total of 3000, which brings it up to 44,100 exclusive of paint and destination charge. That means it's 2,900 more to get LED lights and Navigation. I would like both options but can obviously do without. Do you suspect the prestige trim will get anything else included outside of the stuff I listed?


i think by the time you add all that stuff to the Premium Plus, the Prestige starts to look a whole lot better. I'm in the same quandry as well. And the new Audi navi system is so good, with Google Maps and stuff.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

dustinvandeman said:


> Funny how we posted very similar replies at the same time. The prestige would also include LED lights. I would get it for sure in your case for only 300 more.
> 
> edit: You can add side assist from p+. The driver assistance package on p+ comes with side assist, backup camera, and the parking system. That all comes standard on prestige.


I wish the side assist was a stand alone option, like it is on the A4 and up. Its packaged together with the backup camera and parking system on the A3/S3


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

if invoice is 7 percent off of the MSRP, that would make the Prestige S3 at 43710....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> i think by the time you add all that stuff to the Premium Plus, the Prestige starts to look a whole lot better. I'm in the same quandry as well. And the new Audi navi system is so good, with Google Maps and stuff.


Yeah. You'd have to really not want any of the stuff included in the jump from P+ to Prestige to not justify it, IMO.

As for LED headlamps, Dustin, I actually would be mostly okay without them. I don't honestly want them for the LED low and high beams, despite being a pretty big LED nut. I actually want them for the turn signal integration. In the LED units, the turn signal is integrated into the running lamp diffuser, so the LED "hook" functions as a white running lamp and an amber turn signal. On the xenon cars, the turn signal is a filament bulb.

I prefer the aesthetic of the projector HID, really... so much so that, were LED headlamps a standalone option, I may be inclined to not spec them. The lighting nut in me just wants that bi-color LED "hook." Sad, isn't it?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> i think by the time you add all that stuff to the Premium Plus, the Prestige starts to look a whole lot better. I'm in the same quandry as well. And the new Audi navi system is so good, with Google Maps and stuff.


Yea that's how I feel and I'm sure a technology geek I'm sure I'd regret not getting it. Hopefully the prestige has something additional as well in addition to the Nav and LED lights. Super sport seats or the 19" tires!? Wishful thinking I imagine. The A3 prestige trim does get the S Line exterior styling in addition so maybe something.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> if invoice is 7 percent off of the MSRP, that would make the Prestige S3 at 43710....


If I could somehow managed to get the ACNA discount on the S3 then I would definitely opt for Prestige. I'm not holding out hope though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> Yea that's how I feel and I'm sure a technology geek I'm sure I'd regret not getting it. Hopefully the prestige has something additional as well in addition to the Nav and LED lights. Super sport seats or the 19" tires!? Wishful thinking I imagine. The A3 prestige trim does get the S Line exterior styling in addition so maybe something.


Standard "super sport" seats would be the most believable possibility, IMO. In fact, I think you make a good argument for their inclusion as standard on Prestige, with S-line being the difference maker there.

I still don't have much faith that this will be the case, however.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah. You'd have to really not want any of the stuff included in the jump from P+ to Prestige to not justify it, IMO.
> 
> As for LED headlamps, Dustin, I actually would be mostly okay without them. I don't honestly want them for the LED low and high beams, despite being a pretty big LED nut. I actually want them for the turn signal integration. In the LED units, the turn signal is integrated into the running lamp diffuser, so the LED "hook" functions as a white running lamp and an amber turn signal. On the xenon cars, the turn signal is a filament bulb.
> 
> I prefer the aesthetic of the projector HID, really... so much so that, were LED headlamps a standalone option, I may be inclined to not spec them. The lighting nut in me just wants that bi-color LED "hook." Sad, isn't it?


i was hoping the Prestige would have been $46 or so. And yeah i want all that stuff thats in the Prestige!! Its all so tempting not to pass up; and then i will regret it later cause i plan on keeping my next car for like forever lol. I'm not really interested so much in the magnetic ride control and all of that business, i want more of the tech goodness.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

dustinvandeman said:


> If I could somehow managed to get the ACNA discount on the S3 then I would definitely opt for Prestige. I'm not holding out hope though.


i will say that in southern california, dealers seem willing to deal, for sure. Most places have a healthy stock of S cars as well, from what i've seen. Just by checking the inventory, there are 72 S4s and 109 S5s just in this region.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

jrwamp said:


> Well if this holds, I'm a happy man. Premium + falls in line with what most of us were hoping for. Prestige at $47k probably doesn't include magnetic ride control, so I bet with EVERY option checked you'll be knocking on $50k's doorstep.


looking at it more widely, the S3 is the best deal in the group of itself, the M235i and the CLA45 AMG. I would take an S3 over either of those cars...and the S3 on paper is just as fast as those two.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> i will say that in southern california, dealers seem willing to deal, for sure. Most places have a healthy stock of S cars as well, from what i've seen. Just by checking the inventory, there are 72 S4s and 109 S5s just in this region.


There aren't nearly that many here in the DFW area. 37 S4s and 25 S5s. I'll be a very young buyer so hopefully someone will want to do the discount and try to get a long-term customer.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

dustinvandeman said:


> There aren't nearly that many here in the DFW area. 37 S4s and 25 S5s. I'll be a very young buyer so hopefully someone will want to do the discount and try to get a long-term customer.


If folks are indeed honoring the ACNA discount you should join now if you haven't already, think you need to be in for 6 months before you're eligible or something. You won't do better than 6%.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

BEM10001 said:


> If folks are indeed honoring the ACNA discount you should join now if you haven't already, think you need to be in for 6 months before you're eligible or something. You won't do better than 6%.


I did a 3 year membership a month or so ago. I won't be buying until november at the earliest. I figured that was the best way to get an awesome discount.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> If folks are indeed honoring the ACNA discount you should join now if you haven't already, think you need to be in for 6 months before you're eligible or something. You won't do better than 6%.


Correct on the first part, and probably correct on the second part. :laugh:

I sort of wonder if this more widely known "in" for a discount will start backfiring at some point. There are already dealers who won't participate; I suppose we may just see more nonparticipating dealers rather than the program ending altogether.

The folks at ACNA put together a fantastic quarterly publication, and several of the regions are pretty active throughout the year. I'm hoping I can muscle some enthusiasm into my area once I have my car. I'm in sort of a void area for ACNA activities, though the 2013 National Meet was not far from here.

For 2014, the National Meet will be in Austin.

It's so much more than a 1% over invoice discount.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I had some push back when attempting to use my supplier discount, I expect that if there is low stock it will be difficult as the dealer will want to move their stock to more profitable customers.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

So what are we guessing for fully loaded, around $51,000?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> So what are we guessing for fully loaded, around $51,000?


That's probably fair. I'm assuming $850 for super sport seats, something between a grand and two _geez_ for magride and 19" wheels, and the standard prices for advanced tech and rear bags. I do wonder if they'll allow us to break apart the magride package to get just 19" wheels if desired. We do know, though, that magride will auto-select 19" wheels.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

dustinvandeman said:


> There aren't nearly that many here in the DFW area. 37 S4s and 25 S5s. I'll be a very young buyer so hopefully someone will want to do the discount and try to get a long-term customer.


like i said, socal is the best place in the country to buy a luxury car .


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

damnit, none of the cars in our house are registered in my name. The membership form asks for that, are they really gonna check?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> damnit, none of the cars in our house are registered in my name. The membership form asks for that, are they really gonna check?



Huh? No, that doesn't matter. If you don't own an Audi, you'll just be a different type of member until you buy one. Not an issue in the least.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Huh? No, that doesn't matter. If you don't own an Audi, you'll just be a different type of member until you buy one. Not an issue in the least.


okay cool, lol. $49 for one year seems like a sweet deal to get 6 percent off MSRP.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone in Canada been able to use the ACNA discount?


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else really disappointed in the 3461 curb weight?

Edit: NVM, just caught up and saw it in the other thread. If true, I'm seriously cooling on this thing.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Anyone else really disappointed in the 3461 curb weight?
> 
> Edit: NVM, just caught up and saw it in the other thread. If true, I'm seriously cooling on this thing.


What.. the .. f? Seriously? If that's accurate then hell... I'm pretty disappointed by that and the upper limit of the price range.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It doesn't sway me at all. I am very curious what adds all the extra weight, though. 

I am also not convinced that it's correct. I'm increasingly thinking that what we have in that other thread is a copy that is still undergoing significant revision.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> It doesn't sway me at all. I am very curious what adds all the extra weight, though.
> 
> I am also not convinced that it's correct. I'm increasingly thinking that what we have in that other thread is a copy that is still undergoing significant revision.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


can we also hope that pricing is undergoing revision


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> can we also hope that pricing is undergoing revision


I can try to be a dreamer more than a realist for once.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Anyone else really disappointed in the 3461 curb weight?
> 
> Edit: NVM, just caught up and saw it in the other thread. If true, I'm seriously cooling on this thing.



I was on board at 3,100 lbs....hmmm


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I can try to be a dreamer more than a realist for once.



I really hope you're right…..if you look around the inter webs….3461 seems like an odd and somewhat common curb weight for previous MY…..hopefully someone just copied and pasted erroneously.

In the end, this isn't a deal breaker for me unless it _*feels*_ like 3461 car to drive…..but its not encouraging.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, its not a huge deal for me either l. Im a little jaded after daily driving a mr2 spyder for 4 years. Hell my mkv gti felt like a school bus when i first made the transition.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I had that thought but hadn't taken the time to look it up. Thanks for that, and I hope you're onto something with that idea. It just can't be correct...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> I really hope you're right…..if you look around the inter webs….3461 seems like an odd and somewhat common curb weight for previous MY…..hopefully someone just copied and pasted erroneously.
> 
> In the end, this isn't a deal breaker for me unless it _*feels*_ like 3461 car to drive…..but its not encouraging.



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpa1FqRkJuZC0zY1k/edit

This shows the 3461 too.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

As a comparison the 2001 B5 S4 was ~3400lbs...so I wouldn't say it's that bad that the S3 weighs <100lbs more when you can consider all the extra safety/electronic stuff that's been added.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> As a comparison the 2001 B5 S4 was ~3400lbs...so I wouldn't say it's that bad that the S3 weighs <100lbs more when you can consider all the extra safety/electronic stuff that's been added.


Good point, on the other hand that had a 2.7t under the bonnet. Not sure what this 2.0t will be good for with a typical stg 2 set up.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JGreen76 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpa1FqRkJuZC0zY1k/edit
> 
> This shows the 3461 too.


I think that's where he got it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

BEM10001 said:


> Saw the dealer card yesterday, Premium + will be $41,100 and Prestige will be $47,000. The A3 pricing on the card matches exactly what they have posted on the website, so I believe it's accurate.


That's good news, as I have a personal rule that I won't buy a car that costs more than my age X $1,000. I'll be 42 when I'm in the market for my next new car, and the only option I really want is the smart key, so P+ is just fine.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Did I read that magride is only an option on prestige?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me, but I don't think I've seen anything conclusively stating that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> Based on this pricing for the US, I expect the canadian price to remain at 44K for the 'progressive' or maybe start a bit lower.
> 
> What I'm really interested is in knowing what's included in the P+ / progressive.


Don't dream about it gonna be cheaper than 44k CAD for the progressiv S3 given that the A3 Sline progressiv starts at CAD 40900.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

JGreen76 said:


> I was on board at 3,100 lbs....hmmm


Ugh. I was on board at 3,2xx and ready to walk the plank. I probably wouldn't have cared too much at 3,3xx. Now? I dunno.. I thought the MQB architecture was going to bring the weight down significantly. Maybe it did, then all the options put it back on again? In my mind I was comparing it to a TTS in regards to performance(similar weight, more power), that and the look/tech is what got me excited. Now it's nipping at the heels of 3,500lbs? I am disappoint.  I'm quickly moving from salivating over it to.. just biding my time or more seriously considering something else.

I guess as long as it's in the low 13's, performance wise that's ok. But if it's trapping through the 1/4 at 99-101 and it's getting it's good 1/4 mile time from awd alone, then I'll probably pass. Power to weight ratio is going to be similar to my old 350Z roadster.. and it was fun/quick, but i'm fairly sure my ecu flashed GTI is prob close to those trap numbers. 

My overall arching goal with the car is not for it to be devastatingly fast, just in my mind I had envisioned a certain level of performance, along with size, well equipped for the price, etc. I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> Don't dream about it gonna be cheaper than 44k CAD for the progressiv S3 given that the A3 Sline progressiv starts at CAD 40900.


dream crusher!! haha

I'm content with 44K, it just limits what options i can load it with. I really just want the SS seats and the 19" wheels, i have feeling though that it will be one or the other to stay under my budget.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Worth mention...
> 
> The alleged S3 prices scale 1:1 with A3 prices.
> 
> ...


The pricing looks ok but I think they should include more A3 optional features as standard on the S3 and the difference between the S3 Prestige and Premium+ should be lower as well.

I know we are all looking at the pricing but did anyone check out the curb weight of 3461 lbs? That is quite disappointing.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

The DarkSide said:


> ….Now it's nipping at the heels of 3,500lbs? *I am disappoint.*  ...


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

2 things I now do not like about the car are:
1. Weight (close to 3,500lbs)
2. Interior (Not Audi's style)

The M235i weighs around the same but has more power and torque. 
The interior, after viewing it at the Chicago Auto Show, was just not like every other Audi. To me, it just screamed entry level. Seemed like I was in a VW. The dash, wheel, and gearbox area are all nice, but the center console just looks like somethings missing. Audi should have done better with the interior.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

VDubGTI819 said:


> 2 things I now do not like about the car are:
> 1. Weight (close to 3,500lbs)
> 2. Interior (Not Audi's style)
> 
> ...


What you're seeing in my opinion isn't entry level on Audi's part, but the beginning of a shift in how their interiors are laid out. They're moving to a more simplistic/minimalist interior. That's why you see a lot of their cars(like my Q5) have a lot of the controls around the console/shifter and not the center stack of the dash. The A3 is the same way, most of your controls other than AC are on the console. The Audi TT concept goes a step further by integrating the AC knobs into the vents themselves, and has the Nav screen integrated into the gauge cluster.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm actually not a big fan of Audi's "current" interiors (B8, Q5), so for me, this is a step in the right direction. While they're constructed well, they look dated to me. I think their new direction is going to stand the test of time, but it's something I expect only a viewer with an appreciation for minimalism can truly appreciate. The TT, from what I've seen, goes a bit in the wrong direction, IMO. That's largely due to the "in your face" initial impression of the instrument cluster, though. It's a minimalist interior, but not in the truest form. Minimalism doesn't have to equal blandness, and I think Audi did a fairly bang-up job ensuring that, at least on the higher-trim cars with full-color FIS display, larger infotainment screen, sport seats, etc.

The only two complaints I have about the A3- and they're exceedingly minor, if not complaints for the sake of finding something to complain about: the cup holder area, and the headlamp switch area. The cup holder area has a bit of an unfinished "this is the area we had left to design, and this is what was missing from our design... good job, boys; pack it up and call it a weekend" look, and the headlamp switch area just looks a bit tacked on to me. Material quality is absolutely fantastic and is ahead of the MQB VW products by at least a couple steps, IMO. The VW is still better than a lot of crap others are putting out, but I didn't find it to be as head-and-shoulders above the market as the MkV was. The few MkVIs I've seen have been a step backward, but they seem to be cleaning it up for the MkVII. Anyway, I fully buy into the A6-level fit an finish idea for the A3. It's really there, IMO.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the simple layout as pictured. You never really truly know the feel until you sit in it, I am really excited to test drive one and get my own impression.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally loved the interior, I like the simple approach, you can have the screen in your face or put away and concentrate on driving. Everything is nice to touch, well laid out and works smoothly. I am curious to see it at night, or try to live with the MMI, maybe I would change my mind. But, saying all that I can see where some people would be turned off and want more bling in your face. I mean my moms 2014 Accord has all the bells and whistles, 2 screens and such and it works and looks impressive, but the A3 just feels right IMO more driver oriented.

Something I found which I think would improve the car greatly, strictly from only seeing it on a show floor.
1. Pano moonroof, call it a pano then give us a pano, make it more like the CLA and it probably would open up the backseat, pano my ass.
2. Rear seat headroom, it is just too tight, people are not getting shorter in this day and age they are getting taller.
3. Rear view out the back window, it is very small, I think they could have added a few more inches to the top of the rear window without effecting the styling.

#2 Is the toughest for me, and I understand it is a small car, but there are ways to package cars to improve those things without screwing with the overall design. 

At the end of the day I was impressed with the car I am trying to overlook those annoyances since I thought it seemed like a lot of car for the money, tougher to judge I guess since I was thinking 30G in my mind vs the 40G that the Prestige that I sat in was vs other cars.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm actually not a big fan of Audi's "current" interiors (B8, Q5), so for me, this is a step in the right direction. While they're constructed well, they look dated to me. I think their new direction is going to stand the test of time, but it's something I expect only a viewer with an appreciation for minimalism can truly appreciate. The TT, from what I've seen, goes a bit in the wrong direction, IMO. That's largely due to the "in your face" initial impression of the instrument cluster, though. It's a minimalist interior, but not in the truest form. Minimalism doesn't have to equal blandness, and I think Audi did a fairly bang-up job ensuring that, at least on the higher-trim cars with full-color FIS display, larger infotainment screen, sport seats, etc.
> 
> The only two complaints I have about the A3- and they're exceedingly minor, if not complaints for the sake of finding something to complain about: the cup holder area, and the headlamp switch area. The cup holder area has a bit of an unfinished "this is the area we had left to design, and this is what was missing from our design... good job, boys; pack it up and call it a weekend" look, and the headlamp switch area just looks a bit tacked on to me. Material quality is absolutely fantastic and is ahead of the MQB VW products by at least a couple steps, IMO. The VW is still better than a lot of crap others are putting out, but I didn't find it to be as head-and-shoulders above the market as the MkV was. The few MkVIs I've seen have been a step backward, but they seem to be cleaning it up for the MkVII. Anyway, I fully buy into the A6-level fit an finish idea for the A3. It's really there, IMO.


I love the minimalist design of the A3s interior. It's classy, well-constructed, and not distracting. I hate it when the dash is super busy. It makes it look cheap and gimmicky imo. I like the integration of the Nav screen. I think it looks better than the ones where they are built into the dash.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dustinvandeman said:


> I love the minimalist design of the A3s interior. It's classy, well-constructed, and not distracting. I hate it when the dash is super busy. It makes it look cheap and gimmicky imo. I like the integration of the Nav screen. I think it looks better than the ones where they are built into the dash.


Agreed, it's a lot of the reason I don't like American dashes. Generally look too busy with too many buttons.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

The 8P A3s minimalist interior is half the reason I own one now. I love the simple layout and a driver pod that doesn't span half the dashboard. Sitting in the 8V interior recently, I realized that it hasn't changed much and for me, having come from an A3, I'll need to consider whether I want the same feel for x# of years going forward. The B8 A4 was always a turn off due to the huge silvery plastic bezel encompassing the driver pod and adjoining mmi screen. I'm guessing the B9 will do away with that and go the route of the hidden mmi display.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Not sure if this has been pointed out already:

-matte black window surrounds are standard?
-225s on the 19" wheel package - typo or US market change?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

I was very disappointed the first couple of times I saw the interior layout, considered it too simple, too plane(?) To be honest, I'm still not completely satisfied with the A3 as a whole, I will say that the interior has grown on me a bit though. Especially after sitting in it at the LA Auto Show and last night.

The cup holders were mentioned last night by the way, I was told Audi's reasoning behind it was so that the MMI controls can be easily accessed without having to reach over anything, your elbow can easily be rested while controlling the MMI system.




Since we got a bit off track, I'll steer us back. I asked about the S3' arrival and pricing. I was told October/November arrival and projecting $44-45k(I'm assuming MSRP) :/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Not sure if this has been pointed out already:
> 
> -matte black window surrounds are standard?
> -225s on the 19" wheel package - typo or US market change?


Where is the first one?

I'd imagine an error on the tire size...


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Where is the first one?
> 
> I'd imagine an error on the tire size...


It's under the exterior/appearance options list I believe. It's definitely not black optics though. It's just the cheap looking black rubber stuff used on most cars. I don't like the chrome accents but honestly I'd prefer that over the black rubber trim, especially when the grille will still have a chrome surround.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> It's under the exterior/appearance options list I believe. It's definitely not black optics though. It's just the cheap looking black rubber stuff used on most cars. I don't like the chrome accents but honestly I'd prefer that over the black rubber trim, especially when the grille will still have a chrome surround.


I'd be okay with the black rubber trim. That glossy black trim scratches easily (my B-pillar trim will be wrapped in matte black vinyl immediately upon purchase), so I don't care to have if it I can get black rubber at no charge. At that point, I can just wrap the outer ring of the front grille in matte black vinyl and be happy.

I found it in the list, and it's just as I expected- matte black standard on all A3s, unavailable on the S3. High-gloss aluminum is optional on all A3s and standard on the S3.

Bah.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Blacked out front grille on the RS5 me like!


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to meet someone else who found the A4's dash...off. There was something really clunky about it from the passenger side, especially - that big "blister" for the MMI screen and its hood just ended up looking like a CRT had been stuck in there. Not sleek. 



Chimera said:


> The 8P A3s minimalist interior is half the reason I own one now. I love the simple layout and a driver pod that doesn't span half the dashboard. Sitting in the 8V interior recently, I realized that it hasn't changed much and for me, having come from an A3, I'll need to consider whether I want the same feel for x# of years going forward. The B8 A4 was always a turn off due to the huge silvery plastic bezel encompassing the driver pod and adjoining mmi screen. I'm guessing the B9 will do away with that and go the route of the hidden mmi display.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chimera said:


> Not sure if this has been pointed out already:
> 
> -matte black window surrounds are standard?
> -225s on the 19" wheel package - typo or US market change?


What we are actually reading in the product guide is what's standard for the 2.0T engine, which starts at the Premium level. Stepping into the Premium Plus and Prestige trim gives you the aluminum trim and gloss black panels (not listed as part of the Aluminum Style Package explicitly, but they are there) between the windows. Though, like Dan Halen, I'd prefer matte across the board, if I'm honest.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Anyone else really disappointed in the 3461 curb weight?
> 
> Edit: NVM, just caught up and saw it in the other thread. If true, I'm seriously cooling on this thing.


Wow, 120 lbs lighter than my boat anchor A5!

Thats a shocker


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

The Prestige trim on the S3 shouldn't be the exact same as on the A3. Something else would have to be included with the same value as the exterior S-Line package that you get from going Premium + to Prestige on the A3. I dunno what that is worth, maybe $1000?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Pommerening said:


> The Prestige trim on the S3 shouldn't be the exact same as on the A3. Something else would have to be included with the same value as the exterior S-Line package that you get from going Premium + to Prestige on the A3. I dunno what that is worth, maybe $1000?


I'm hoping for the super sport seats or the 19" tires. It'll be something extra though I imagine. I don't see it being the magnetic ride and I doubt it'd be the extra safety stuff.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pommerening said:


> The Prestige trim on the S3 shouldn't be the exact same as on the A3. Something else would have to be included with the same value as the exterior S-Line package that you get from going Premium + to Prestige on the A3. I dunno what that is worth, maybe $1000?


The only thing I can see it being is the "super sport" seat upgrade. I do hope that's the route AoA chooses to go, but I'm not getting too hopeful.

It's not like the SS seats are particularly discriminating of larger frames. Frankly, they're not as sporty as they should be, IMO. But... they're very similar to the standard kit in an S4, so I don't think AoA really has a reason to exclude them from the standard features list in the name of appealing to a wider audience.

What I did there... wasn't intentional. After I went back and read it, yeah... it's staying. :laugh:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Based on the prices for these in the EU I suspect they will be a $1,000+ option if they are even offered


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They're coming, it's just a matter of how they'll be packaged.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

JGreen76 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpa1FqRkJuZC0zY1k/edit
> 
> This shows the 3461 too.


I am surprised with the Torsion Beam Rear suspension of the A3 TDI, hasn't VW even gotten rid of this on the Jetta?

The S3 pricing is lower than I was expecting, I am still not sure I can deal with the limited space in the back seat. My current A3 is too small for my sales job there I sometimes have to transport other adults (sometimes large in height and girth).


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'd be surprised if the supersport seats weren't included in the Prestige package. That'd be one of the big selling points of the more expensive package, is in all the literature, and would be consistent with some of the other models where Prestige gets you a seating upgrade.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Are 19" and mag ride bundled together?

I may consider selling both cars to get into an S3, as it's sort of a combination of the two.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Zorro83 said:


> As a comparison the 2001 B5 S4 was ~3400lbs...so I wouldn't say it's that bad that the S3 weighs <100lbs more when you can consider all the extra safety/electronic stuff that's been added.


This...not sure what the expectation here was, but someone said 3100 earlier - no way in hell an S3 sedan was coming in at 3100lbs - about 50 lbs more than a FWD, Mk6 GTI 2-dr hatch, in other words.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> Are 19" and mag ride bundled together?
> 
> I may consider selling both cars to get into an S3, as it's sort of a combination of the two.


As far as we've been led to believe thus far, yes.



John Y said:


> This...not sure what the expectation here was, but someone said 3100 earlier - no way in hell an S3 sedan was coming in at 3100lbs - about 50 lbs more than a FWD, Mk6 GTI 2-dr hatch, in other words.


I don't disagree, but I think a lot of it was based on the hope that all of Audi's lightweight technology would help more than the 3,461lb figure lets on. Maybe NHTSA-mandated fluff really does add that much weight...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't disagree, but I think a lot of it was based on the hope that all of Audi's lightweight technology would help more than the 3,461lb figure lets on. Maybe NHTSA-mandated fluff really does add that much weight...


ha had the same thought this morning now came to here...curious to see what the difference betwen NHTSA and Euro NCAP is from the quick readings I did.

http://www.automotive-fleet.com/blo...ndards-to-change-in-2011-my.aspx?prestitial=1

Man I wish I could remember anything from physics class what now seems like an eternity ago...more mass and less speed vs less mass and more speed = higher force?


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

jrwamp said:


> What you're seeing in my opinion isn't entry level on Audi's part, but the beginning of a shift in how their interiors are laid out. They're moving to a more simplistic/minimalist interior.





Dan Halen said:


> I'm actually not a big fan of Audi's "current" interiors (B8, Q5), so for me, this is a step in the right direction. While they're constructed well, they look dated to me. I think their new direction is going to stand the test of time, but it's something I expect only a viewer with an appreciation for minimalism can truly appreciate. Minimalism doesn't have to equal blandness, and I think Audi did a fairly bang-up job ensuring that, at least on the higher-trim cars with full-color FIS display, larger infotainment screen, sport seats, etc.
> 
> The only two complaints I have about the A3- and they're exceedingly minor, if not complaints for the sake of finding something to complain about: the cup holder area, and the headlamp switch area. The cup holder area has a bit of an unfinished "this is the area we had left to design, and this is what was missing from our design... good job, boys; pack it up and call it a weekend" look, and the headlamp switch area just looks a bit tacked on to me. Material quality is absolutely fantastic and is ahead of the MQB VW products by at least a couple steps, IMO. The VW is still better than a lot of crap others are putting out, but I didn't find it to be as head-and-shoulders above the market as the MkV was. The few MkVIs I've seen have been a step backward, but they seem to be cleaning it up for the MkVII. Anyway, I fully buy into the A6-level fit an finish idea for the A3. It's really there, IMO.





BrutusA3 said:


> I personally loved the interior, I like the simple approach, you can have the screen in your face or put away and concentrate on driving. Everything is nice to touch, well laid out and works smoothly.





dustinvandeman said:


> I love the minimalist design of the A3s interior. It's classy, well-constructed, and not distracting. I hate it when the dash is super busy. It makes it look cheap and gimmicky imo. I like the integration of the Nav screen. I think it looks better than the ones where they are built into the dash.


Completely agree with all of these comments about the interior - it's a home run of high-style, minimalist design and it by and large works very well for the driver - had another A3 overnight yesterday - Quattro with the "Golf GTD" engine - can't you tell, by how giddy I am about the interior?  I agree with Bryan the only area that's sort of odd is the barren plastic wasteland where the 12V outlet is, ahead of the cupholders. Though I suppose if they are actually full you won't notice. Like some of you, I thought it was overly minimalist when I saw the pics, as though Audi had simply cheaped out - but experience confirms otherwise. Its low height and the airy, openness it imparts are also big parts of the A3 attraction for me (S3 and Golf R were axed as potential company cars) along with the driving experience, obviously. I disagree about the VWs, though; (equally predictable on my part, I'm sure) while it is obviously a conventional design and layout compared to the A3 (you do sorta get what you pay for in that regard) I've found that material quality and assembly are right on par with the Audi, except really when it comes to the seats, where Audi scores with use of Alcantara and higher quality (Nappa) leathers than VW, at least if you're prepared to pay. Some holds for the enhancements you can't make to the VW - mono.pur, the metal trim, etc. But after 48 hours with 2 Mk 7 Golfs (GTI Performance and R) and 2 A3s (the 1.8TFSI Sportback I reviewed and the 2-dr hatch w/Quattro and 184hp clean diesel - same torque as an S3, BTW) I feel either one would be an equally nice - in terms of quality and comfort, if not design - place to spend a lot of time. I also am not a real fan of Audi's other current interiors. I wanted to like the Q3 - really - but it wasn't happening, which is one reason why the BMW X1 is my 3rd contender.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For me, it's the sea of gloss black plastic in the Golf that destroys it. Some trim levels get something other than gloss black, but it's still a large slab of glossy plastic. It's not particularly different than the complaint I can levy against current Audi interiors for the trim along the instrument cluster and MMI screen. The more I think about it, the more I realize that, while B8 and MkVII interiors aren't particularly similar in overall design, they're similar in areas of complaint for me.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I definitely need to see these cars in person before making any final judgements. Unfortunately, I'm going to miss the Philly show, but hoping to make the NYIAS for a looksee.

Clearly the interior trim differences are a matter of taste. I'm very glad our Durango doesn't have any high gloss trim. It does have some "wood" grain plastic, but its tasteful and not over done. I can see the piano black in the MkVII bothering me, but the liekly price difference between the R and the A3/S3 buys a lot of detailing.

As for the seats, either of the seats will be an improvement then what I'm currently riding on.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I definitely need to see these cars in person before making any final judgements. Unfortunately, I'm going to miss the Philly show, but hoping to make the NYIAS for a looksee.
> 
> Clearly the interior trim differences are a matter of taste. I'm very glad our Durango doesn't have any high gloss trim. It does have some "wood" grain plastic, but its tasteful and not over done. I can see the piano black in the MkVII bothering me, *but the liekly price difference between the R and the A3/S3 buys a lot of detailing.*
> 
> As for the seats, either of the seats will be an improvement then what I'm currently riding on.


 Very true.

No amount of detailing is going to save that stuff. In fact, the less you touch it, the better off you are. Samsung uses the same kind of crap on a lot of their TVs. Same story there...

Were it my car, I'd just strip the crap out and have it wrapped in matte black vinyl. Cheap, and it fixes my main long-term gripe- durability.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

John Y said:


> This...not sure what the expectation here was, but someone said 3100 earlier - no way in hell an S3 sedan was coming in at 3100lbs - about 50 lbs more than a FWD, Mk6 GTI 2-dr hatch, in other words.


True but I was expecting something around the 3200-3300 lbs mark to be honest. If the 3461 lbs is accurate, that's more than the Mk6 Golf R!

The new M3/M4 even weighs less and that's a much bigger car.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I really think that number will get revised, I thought the MQB platform was about weight savings.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> I really think that number will get revised, I thought the MQB platform was about weight savings.


That's my hope. This protracted wait for the car, and the piecemeal information we've been able to cobble together, has me sort of desensitized to the (lack of) integrity of the information we're receiving. It's not that I don't care anymore; it's just that I'm about out of energy to be concerned.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

GTI2Slow said:


> I really think that number will get revised, I thought the MQB platform was about weight savings.


I was thinking this as well.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I would be surprised if the weight changes, they built the car (very easy to weigh it) and then printed 3461 which doesn't seem like a ballpark weight. 

Also, looking at the Cadillac ATS 2.0T AWD, another car that talks about being light weight and it is listed at 3543 by Cadillac. Although the ATS does seem bigger.

Edit: While talking weights, it is is interesting the ATS V6 RWD is listed by Cadillac at 3461. Exactly the same as the S3.

http://www.cadillac.com/ats-luxury-sport-sedan/features-specs/dimensions.html


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

So, the S3 looks to be heavier and have a 2" longer wheelbase than the mk6 Golf R. The trunk space looks vastly larger.

Do both rear seats fold down? is that pkg related (cold)?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

According to the info book, split folding rear seats are standard in the A3/S3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

mike3141 said:


> According to the info book, split folding rear seats are standard in the A3/S3.


thx mike. did you move into the 2012, right from your old 2006?
what's your plan for the new S3/A3?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I bought my '12 because I knew that either the '13s or '14s were going to be sedans. I didn't want a sedan so I went ahead and got a hatchback while I still could. I had a '99 A4 and it didn't offer the cargo flexibility that the A3 does. I'll probably switch to a Q3 when the time comes.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's official!

Canadian S3 starts at $44 000

http://www.autos.ca/general-news/audi-canada-announces-44000-starting-price-new-s3/


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> It's official!
> 
> Canadian S3 starts at $44 000
> 
> http://www.autos.ca/general-news/audi-canada-announces-44000-starting-price-new-s3/


Hopefully we see something on their site soon! Would be interesting to see what comes out to


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

http://www.carpages.ca/blog/2014/02...i-s-model-as-2015-s3-sedan-debuts-in-toronto/

3,075lb.

:sly:


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> http://www.carpages.ca/blog/2014/02...i-s-model-as-2015-s3-sedan-debuts-in-toronto/
> 
> 3,075lb.
> 
> :sly:


I trust this number a lot more than the other stuff we have seen where there are obvious errors. I suspect U.S. will be more though. Maybe around 3300 with passenger weight added in?


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

That cant be right...can it? It would be awesome but im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know if I would put too much stock in what that article says...it also mentions that a manual transmission is standard and the HP figure is wrong.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Negesh said:


> I don't know if I would put too much stock in what that article says...it also mentions that a manual transmission is standard and the HP figure is wrong.


Yeah, I caught the power gaffe. I didn't see the transmission error.

Sorry, guys... false alarm.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Can we pray for this???... maaaybe??? pleeeeease!!!!










yes.. i know its a render.. but damn..


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

this is the official Audi canada press release today, Feb 14 

290HP official
44k base

base price works with the document my dealer showed me back in december so 47.5K for technik should stand.



> S3
> The Audi S3 impresses with ultra-lightweight excellence, a strong and very efficient drivetrain, and a great many high-end infotainment and driver assistance systems. Shortly after the A3 Sedan reaches dealerships, Audi will launch its top-of-the-line version (available late August): the Audi S3 Sedan. Its 2.0 TFSI will produce 290 hp and 280 lb-ft of torque. The sprint from 0 to 100 km/h takes just 4.9 seconds with the six-speed S tronic . Speed is electronically capped at 250 km/h. An electronically controlled, hydraulic multi-plate clutch constitutes the heart of the quattro drivetrain in the S3 Sedan. The suspension lowers the body by 15 millimeters. Large brakes are mounted behind the 18-inch wheels. 19-inch wheels are available in conjunction with Audi magnetic ride. Progressive steering is standard for the S3 Sedan.
> The S3 will be available with a starting price of $44,000.
> A3 e-tron
> ...


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

There's no way an AWD vehicle in 2014 with today's safety, emissions and electronics comes in at 3075 lbs. 

If it did, then a spare tire removal along with a set of lightweight brakes, wheels and an exhaust that ditched one of it's extra cats and mufflers would put the S3 under 3,000 lbs. That'd be nasty as hell.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

If the RS3 comes to US, it would be what, $60?
and I wouldn't want the wagon, no.
seats fold down in the saloon car, that's good enough.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> this is the official Audi canada press release today, Feb 14
> 
> 290HP official
> 44k base
> ...


so that 41k or so for the US is about right?


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> It's official!
> 
> Canadian S3 starts at $44 000
> 
> http://www.autos.ca/general-news/audi-canada-announces-44000-starting-price-new-s3/


So does that mean US pricing will be like 39K? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll be surprised if pricing changes from what we saw in the leaked document.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Canthoney said:


> So does that mean US pricing will be like 39K?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol u guys are so cheap 

It's been confirmed base price P+ for the US to be $41 100


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> Lol u guys are so cheap
> 
> It's been confirmed base price P+ for the US to be $41 100


I guess that makes sense since there is only two trims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Zorro83 said:


> Lol u guys are so cheap
> 
> It's been confirmed base price P+ for the US to be $41 100


we can all have a glimmer of hope for it to be a little lower .


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Zorro83 said:


> Lol u guys are so cheap
> 
> It's been confirmed base price P+ for the US to be $41 100


TECHNICALLY, nothing has been confirmed yet. Just that leaked document posted here.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd like to add one caveat to this thread:
> *
> Please regard the S3 and TDI pricing as entirely preliminary until we hear otherwise!* We know that the pricing for the 1.8T and 2.0T A3 matches what has already been released, but it's entirely probable that AoA is still fine-tuning S3 and TDI pricing. As this was obtained from a document that has been around for a while but hasn't been mentioned on the forums, it's likely that there's some type of "gag order" of sorts on the disclosure of this information.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Can we pray for this???... maaaybe??? pleeeeease!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sat in the Sepang Blue S3 in Detroit, and my B5 A4 is ready to become a track toy. I will get an S3, but if AoA brings an RS, either Sportback or Sedan, and especially if it looks like the render or better, I will be in line for an RS3.

... But I'm a little biased by the render.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Thank you for making this one. I wish we got the Sportback in the US specifically because of this image.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

hang on a sec, were those leaked prices including destination or not?


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

If that one article was right that the Canadian S3 comes in manual it almost certain solidify my choice of new car. I know it's not going to happen but I can dream. I wish they would release more info and pricing on the S3 Plus and RS3 and if they are coming to Canada.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> hang on a sec, were those leaked prices including destination or not?


No.



codewhore said:


> If that one article was right that the Canadian S3 comes in manual it almost certain solidify my choice of new car. I know it's not going to happen but I can dream. I wish they would release more info and pricing on the S3 Plus and RS3 and if they are coming to Canada.


I wouldn't expect to see both. I just don't see how there's enough room for all three in our markets.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Can we pray for this???... maaaybe??? pleeeeease!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can pray. And when hell freezes over...

...I would love for something like that to make it to the US market. As it is, I'm with the dark side now.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

is it possible to purchase those oem RS wheels in the U.S.? are those 19s or 20s?

i'd pick those up as summer tires and use the stock 18s for winter.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

MaX PL said:


> is it possible to purchase those oem RS wheels in the U.S.? are those 19s or 20s?
> 
> i'd pick those up as summer tires and use the stock 18s for winter.


That's a rendering, not a real car yet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> That's a rendering, not a real car yet.


Right, but the wheels are real. Those are B8 RS4 wheels.

MaX, I did a little digging the other night because I'm pretty much smitten with those wheels as well. Best I could find, ECS is working on something with their Alzor line. There was some discussion on another forum about a Chinese aftermarket manufacturer producing this wheel, and some of the forum members were trying to find a way to buy the MOC, one container load, and get them back here to the US. Apparently the manu's RS6 replica wheel was in a speedier container, and those have already made it to market.

Maybe the container of RS4 wheels they're working on is the same container of wheels Alzor is procuring... who knows. I'm not sure that they even really mentioned the available size(s) in the threads I was reading. I do believe the OEM wheel is a 19" wheel, though. ... and I couldn't even really turn much up on ebay.de, either, by the way.

Honestly, I'd just keep an eye on ECS's site to see what new Alzor offerings show up. At least then you have _some_​ recourse if you're sent a bum wheel, I guess.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Right, but the wheels are real. Those are B8 RS4 wheels.
> 
> MaX, I did a little digging the other night because I'm pretty much smitten with those wheels as well. Best I could find, ECS is working on something with their Alzor line. There was some discussion on another forum about a Chinese aftermarket manufacturer producing this wheel, and some of the forum members were trying to find a way to buy the MOC, one container load, and get them back here to the US. Apparently the manu's RS6 replica wheel was in a speedier container, and those have already made it to market.
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJIqRQd9978
this gives you a good look at the interior and how the rear seating area looks with the seats folded down.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJIqRQd9978


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

GTI2Slow said:


> I really think that number will get revised, I thought the MQB platform was about weight savings.


Just wanted to stick my head in here with a comment on MQB in general.

While weight savings _can_ be one of the benefits of the matrix approach, it would be more proper to say that MQB is more "about" modularity, flexibility, and configurability (and thus cost savings) than it is about weight savings. With MQB, as opposed to a more traditional platform approach like the PQ series cars, it can be used to build just about anything that's transverse engined and FWD based. The only fixed dimension on the matrix is the distance from the pedal box to the front firewall. Everything else, dimension wise - width, length, track width, wheelbase, overhangs, is totally flexible. Likewise with materials, and this is where the weight savings thing *can* come in to play. One of the reasons that the MKII TT was expensive as it was is that they re-engineered the platform to use a bunch of aluminum to lose weight, and that platform was never meant for that, so it wasn't cheap. With MQB, it is drastically simpler to substitute components made of different materials for different applications. You can use aluminum chassis components, or body panels, or a carbon roof or whatever for much less expense than you used to be able to. However, it's still not free, and with a car that's in a part of the market that's as price sensitive as A3 / S3 that means that they can't necessarily go totally crazy with expensive materials either. I expect that's why the new S3 might not be as light as some of you were hoping for.

I would also mention, as Brian said, that we still don't have an official weight from AoA, so let's not go too nuts until we do. 

Also, remember that the curb weight of the B5 S4, to which this car is often compared, was something like 3340 pounds, and the S3 is well more powerful and carries a LOT more equipment than the B5 did as well.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to stick my head in here with a comment on MQB in general.
> 
> While weight savings _can_ be one of the benefits of the matrix approach, it would be more proper to say that MQB is more "about" modularity, flexibility, and configurability (and thus cost savings) than it is about weight savings. With MQB, as opposed to a more traditional platform approach like the PQ series cars, it can be used to build just about anything that's transverse engined and FWD based. The only fixed dimension on the matrix is the distance from the pedal box to the front firewall. Everything else, dimension wise - width, length, track width, wheelbase, overhangs, is totally flexible. Likewise with materials, and this is where the weight savings thing *can* come in to play. One of the reasons that the MKII TT was expensive as it was is that they re-engineered the platform to use a bunch of aluminum to lose weight, and that platform was never meant for that, so it wasn't cheap. With MQB, it is drastically simpler to substitute components made of different materials for different applications. You can use aluminum chassis components, or body panels, or a carbon roof or whatever for much less expense than you used to be able to. However, it's still not free, and with a car that's in a part of the market that's as price sensitive as A3 / S3 that means that they can't necessarily go totally crazy with expensive materials either. I expect that's why the new S3 might not be as light as some of you were hoping for.
> 
> ...


Re: Pedal Box...

Tim, is that set dimension from the box to the firewall the reason they reverted back to a top-mounted accelerator pedal? It's a small gripe, but man do I like the bottom-mount pedal in my GLI. I'll get used to it and will forget it in no time, I'm sure, but I have been wondering about that.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

why can't this weight be accurate?

Untitled by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I suppose it can be. We've seen some decent rationalization in favor of the 3,460lb weight being accurate, but we're still all just guessing at this point. Here's hoping...


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I suppose it can be. We've seen some decent rationalization in favor of the 3,460lb weight being accurate, but we're still all just guessing at this point. Here's hoping...


frankly as long as it hits the target 0-60, i dont think weight should really matter. The engine looks to be a beast though, if it can keep up with the CLA AMG and the M235i even though it only has "290 hp".


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> frankly as long as it hits the target 0-60, i dont think weight should really matter. The engine looks to be a beast though, if it can keep up with the CLA AMG and the M235i even though it only has "290 hp".


In theory, I don't particularly disagree with you. I know there are several who are a bit down on the car at the stated 3,460lb-ish weight, so at least for their sake, I'm hoping it's wrong. And while it's ultimately not a big deal to me, I will be at least slightly more pleased if the higher weight isn't correct. Just another added perk of the car, IMO...


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> frankly as long as it hits the target 0-60, i dont think weight should really matter. The engine looks to be a beast though, if it can keep up with the CLA AMG and the M235i even though it only has "290 hp".


No offense, but if your only goal is to go fast in a straight line, there are MUCH better and cheaper options out there.




Dan Halen said:


> In theory, I don't particularly disagree with you. I know there are several who are a bit down on the car at the stated 3,460lb-ish weight, so at least for their sake, I'm hoping it's wrong. And while it's ultimately not a big deal to me, I will be at least slightly more pleased *if the higher weight isn't correct. Just another added perk of the car, IMO*...



I'm starting to come around to this line of thinking.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Re: Pedal Box...
> 
> Tim, is that set dimension from the box to the firewall the reason they reverted back to a top-mounted accelerator pedal? It's a small gripe, but man do I like the bottom-mount pedal in my GLI. I'll get used to it and will forget it in no time, I'm sure, but I have been wondering about that.


That's actually a really good question, and I don't know the answer. I don't even actually know specifically the technical reason that it's *that* particular dimension that's fixed, instead of something like front axle to firewall or whatever. I like the floor mounted pedals also, but it's not a total killer for it for me or anything.

The next time I have the chance to talk to someone technical enough to know, I'll ask. Or maybe I'll talk to George, because he's going on the US press launch for the A3 next month, I think.



.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> No offense, but if your only goal is to go fast in a straight line, there are MUCH better and cheaper options out there.


Absolutely, but 0-60 is still a good indicator of how quick the car is going to move in and out of traffic and from stop signs and stoplights that we all have to deal with day to day (though you could argue that 5-60 is better, or whatever).

-Tim


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> No offense, but if your only goal is to go fast in a straight line, there are MUCH better and cheaper options out there.


Most certainly isn't my only goal. I was hoping it'd be a smaller version of our A4(well appointed, looks awesome) that went like stink when you got on the gas. Basically I wanted to have my cake and eat it too.

I'm assuming that issue of C/D isn't an actual instrumented test since it did not include the mph in the 1/4 figure, which they usually do? So we're probably looking at the higher side of 13.5+ for the US spec... 



[email protected] said:


> Absolutely, but 0-60 is still a good indicator of how quick the car is going to move in and out of traffic and from stop signs and stoplights that we all have to deal with day to day (though you could argue that 5-60 is better, or whatever).
> 
> -Tim


I'd argue trap speed is a better overall indicator of how fast a car is, but 5-60 isn't bad either.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I think the 5-60 was an attempt to better measure "stoplight" flexibility similar to the 30-50 and 50-70 top gear passing times.

If there is one advantage to the DSG, it's those at speed measurements, because it will drop down a gear. Yes, in a manual you can shift, but what about those situations where you simply need/want to punch it. Advantage, in my mind, DSG.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> Most certainly isn't my only goal. I was hoping it'd be a smaller version of our A4(well appointed, looks awesome) that went like stink when you got on the gas.


It should be just about exactly that. I mean, it does depend on what you consider "fast" to be, but they're talking 0-60 in 4.7 - 4.8 seconds. That's pretty fast in my book. And these are "claimed" times, not tested ones. I bet it will be even faster than that.



davewg said:


> I think the 5-60 was an attempt to better measure "stoplight" flexibility similar to the 30-50 and 50-70 top gear passing times.
> 
> If there is one advantage to the DSG, it's those at speed measurements, because it will drop down a gear. Yes, in a manual you can shift, but what about those situations where you simply need/want to punch it. Advantage, in my mind, DSG.


I'd argue that DSG has a "speed" advantage at all times. I say this as having owned a DSG MKV GTI for nearly five years, and then going back to a manual in my current MKVI GTI. I've also spend a lot of time in other DSG cars, most recently several weeks in a TT S-Line competition pack. The DSG is just faster, period, and the modern versions of it are even better than what I had in my old GTI. In stoplight / drag situations it takes a bunch of time off, simply because there's no interruption in torque flow and that the shifts are so quick. And yes, when you need a sudden downshift, boom, there it is. Having had every car I've owned with the exception of the MKV being a traditional manual, I have no qualms at all about moving to a DSG again for my next car.

But I don't want to derail this thread into that whole discussion. 

-Tim


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> It should be just about exactly that. I mean, it does depend on what you consider "fast" to be, but they're talking 0-60 in 4.7 - 4.8 seconds. That's pretty fast in my book. And these are "claimed" times, not tested ones. I bet it will be even faster than that.
> 
> -Tim


Looking at the numbers I hoped it would be as fast, or faster than a TT-S. Maybe the HP advantage will make up for the weight disadvantage.. I look forward to finding out.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I'd argue that DSG has a "speed" advantage at all times. I say this as having owned a DSG MKV GTI for nearly five years, and then going back to a manual in my current MKVI GTI. I've also spend a lot of time in other DSG cars, most recently several weeks in a TT S-Line competition pack. The DSG is just faster, period, and the modern versions of it are even better than what I had in my old GTI. In stoplight / drag situations it takes a bunch of time off, simply because there's no interruption in torque flow and that the shifts are so quick. And yes, when you need a sudden downshift, boom, there it is. Having had every car I've owned with the exception of the MKV being a traditional manual, I have no qualms at all about moving to a DSG again for my next car.
> 
> But I don't want to derail this thread into that whole discussion.
> 
> -Tim


I won't side track this anymore either, except to say I agree completely.

I'm thrilled about DSG because my wife doesn't like to drive a manual, but it gets me into performance vehicles that would simply be a waste with a traditional automatic. And, as pointless as it might be with DSG, I can still shift it on my own if I want.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

davewg said:


> I won't side track this anymore either, except to say I agree completely.
> 
> I'm thrilled about DSG because my wife doesn't like to drive a manual, but it gets me into performance vehicles that would simply be a waste with a traditional automatic. And, as pointless as it might be with DSG, I can still shift it on my own if I want.


The non-dsg 8 speed auto in the A4 is actually really good. Not as good as the DSG (also 2 extra gears makes it hunt more often) but there isn't much perceptible difference to me from a performance aspect. I wish the S3 was coming with 7 gears.. I expect it to be geared fairly similar to my MK6 gti.. and 6th is too short for good mpg at highway cruise(75mph).


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> The non-dsg 8 speed auto in the A4 is actually really good. Not as good as the DSG (also 2 extra gears makes it hunt more often) but there isn't much perceptible difference to me from a performance aspect. I wish the S3 was coming with 7 gears.. I expect it to be geared fairly similar to my MK6 gti.. and 6th is too short for good mpg at highway cruise(75mph).


Concur. 

My wife's Durango has a version of that same ZF 8 speed. Granted the vehicle is a completely different order, but the 8 speed is night and day better than the old 5 speed in the pre-2014s. I can imagine its a beauty in the A4.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

The DarkSide said:


> The non-dsg 8 speed auto in the A4 is actually really good. Not as good as the DSG (also 2 extra gears makes it hunt more often) but there isn't much perceptible difference to me from a performance aspect.





davewg said:


> Concur.
> 
> My wife's Durango has a version of that same ZF 8 speed. Granted the vehicle is a completely different order, but the 8 speed is night and day better than the old 5 speed in the pre-2014s. I can imagine its a beauty in the A4.


are you guys for real?

While the ZF 8 speed is much better than previous autos, its MILES behind any form of DSG. Its ok for a truck like my Q5 where performance is totally irrelevant but i would never even consider one of these for a perfomance oriented car.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

While I would still enjoy driving a standard, a bit of doubling clutching from time to time, I sure don't miss it much in everyday rush hour traffic. May be one day when I can afford a weekend warrior I'll buy one. For now, dsg or dct suits just fine.

The pricing of the S3 is just right i think. Any higher it will be tough to compete with the CLA45AMG and start to approach the S4 territory. Any lower, they'll have to lower the price of the A3 as well, which is low as is.

How they package the options in NA as compared to Europe is interesting, from playing with the UK or German config., it's almost overwhelming that you have to pick everything yourself.

Right now I'm looking at S3 technik, LED headlights, magride, may be colour stitching if I get the Sepang. One weird thing that I noticed is that the tire pressure monitor is optional in Canada. I thought Audi cars use the ABS sensors for that so what am I paying for? One little reset switch?


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> are you guys for real?
> 
> While the ZF 8 speed is much better than previous autos, its MILES behind any form of DSG. Its ok for a truck like my Q5 where performance is totally irrelevant but i would never even consider one of these for a perfomance oriented car.


It all depends on how the ZF 8 speed is tuned. A lot of performance oriented cars are coming with that transmission, Jag F-type, Audi RS7 etc. 

But I agree that a dual clutch is better, I don't know about MILES better but it is better.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Maitre Absolut said:


> are you guys for real?
> 
> While the ZF 8 speed is much better than previous autos, its MILES behind any form of DSG. Its ok for a truck like my Q5 where performance is totally irrelevant but i would never even consider one of these for a perfomance oriented car.


I r for real. :laugh: It's definitely not BETTER. But it is far, far from a terrible transmission and I wouldn't say miles difference. My A4 has paddle shifters on it too, the difference between it and my GTI on wot acceleration runs isn't so large that I would complain about it (and I have no qualms about complaining!). For normal driving I don't think it matters either way.

Put another way, it's still a good trans and I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers. I'd prefer DSG but the 8 speed is acceptable to me in a lot of situations.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

back OT!


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.2addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=946992






hurrryyy upp AOA S3 doet naoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exHVKe7eYms


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

My last BMW was a capital 'T' train wreck……wifey would never let me even consider another one :laugh:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

not in love with it.
looks more like volvo, weird.
I love my 335,
but the new S3 would be a combination of my Golf R and 335D, so I'm interested.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

First BMW I have seen in almost a decade that I actually like.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I tried pricing the M235i with the options comparable to the S3 I want, it's not cheaper.

They are both good small fun cars in their own ways with their pros and cons. Personally, I just can't get over the BMW image. The CLA doesn't come in AWD for now without going AMG and a well equipped CLA45 is a lot more coins, approaching an S4. Other than that, new Golf R, STI, ATS 2.0t AWD? Actually, the ATS isn't cheap neither.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Look what happens when I post a comment on a Jalopnik story about the CLA45 regarding the S3....

http://jalopnik.com/the-2015-audi-s3-will-cost-41-100-according-to-leaked-1525380480

Sorry about your google docs traffic, Dan


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Look what happens when I post a comment on a Jalopnik story about the CLA45 regarding the S3....
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/the-2015-audi-s3-will-cost-41-100-according-to-leaked-1525380480


Lollerskates. He linked right to my Drive document. I wonder if there's a way to see how many unique views a Drive link gets. Surely there is...

Your ninja edit wasn't ninja enough. 

No worries; I don't think I'm dinged for traffic as much as I am actual storage used. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha i noticed at the top with each refresh you have a different set of anonymous animals in the view history.

Quick, find a way to get some google AdSense money off the hits!


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Haha, looks like our little thread is popping up all over the place. Been on quite a few 2-series forums as well, I've been poking around there as I've been cross shopping the cars.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I wondered how long it would take for someone to point out my dry sense of humor in the upper right corner of the document.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... and so it begins. The less scrupulous outlets are starting to act like the leak is official: http://www.autoguide.com/new-cars/2015/audi/s3/index.html.

Their G+ post states it as if it's a fact.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and so it begins. The less scrupulous outlets are starting to act like the leak is official: http://www.autoguide.com/new-cars/2015/audi/s3/index.html.
> 
> Their G+ post states it as if it's a fact.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i guess that pricing includes destination which is $895.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

With destination, we'd be looking at $41,995 and $47,895. It's not included in the leak pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Any idea why no Premium price on the list? I'm guessing it's because they'll only do those two levels, but I guess there's part of me hoping there'll still be an announcement about a lowest level.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Any idea why no Premium price on the list? I'm guessing it's because they'll only do those two levels, but I guess there's part of me hoping there'll still be an announcement about a lowest level.


This was the case when the car was briefly up on Audi Canada's website a couple months ago. 

My guess is that a Premium trim S3 would create an extremely odd pricing situation. I'm already surprised to see overlap in price between the A3 and S3 lineups, even if its only a few hundred dollars. This isn't the case with the A4 and S4, or any of the other A# and S# siblings in the Audi lineup.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Leke said:


> I'm already surprised to see overlap in price between the A3 and S3 lineups, even if its only a few hundred dollars. This isn't the case with the A4 and S4, or any of the other A# and S# siblings in the Audi lineup.


It's one of the reasons I'm considering the S3. The only option I really care about is the smart key. I was pretty annoyed on my Golf R that I had to get a package with Nav, sunroof and Dynaudio just to get the smart key when it's offered on much less expensive cars these days, but since the package was "only" $1,500 it made it palatable. I can count on both hands the number io times I've opened the sunroof or used the Nav, and I rarely listen to music that benefits greatly from the upgraded audio system.

So for what I want, if I have to get the most expensive R with a bunch of stuff I don't want, or the least expensive S3 with an extra year of warranty and hopefully some other goodies (better seats?) for a few grand more, I'll at least explore that option.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Any idea why no Premium price on the list? I'm guessing it's because they'll only do those two levels, but I guess there's part of me hoping there'll still be an announcement about a lowest level.


George,

I'd suspect that there's some back and forth at AoA over the need for a Premium S3. Case in point are Audi's other S cars, which are generally Premium Plus and Prestige only. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there is a contingent pushing for a lower-priced entry S model, hence the opening in the leaked pricing guide for a Premium model.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> Look what happens when I post a comment on a Jalopnik story about the CLA45 regarding the S3....
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/the-2015-audi-s3-will-cost-41-100-according-to-leaked-1525380480
> 
> Sorry about your google docs traffic, Dan


Heh, when I saw the jalopnik post last night on my facebook newsfeed I couldn't wait to rush on here to check out the talk, good work fellas. This thread is now fact in the eyes of online auto journalism :laugh:. 

In seriousness though, there's a part of me that wonders if Audi will push the pricing soon to kill disinformation now that the jalopnik's of the world are releasing articles about it. Not saying this will influence them at all on when they release it, just curious.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> George,
> 
> I'd suspect that there's some back and forth at AoA over the need for a Premium S3. Case in point are Audi's other S cars, which are generally Premium Plus and Prestige only.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there is a contingent pushing for a lower-priced entry S model, hence the opening in the leaked pricing guide for a Premium model.


I wonder if a premium S3 would be too closely priced to the mk7 golf R...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

EZ said:


> So for what I want, if I have to get the most expensive R with a bunch of stuff I don't want, or the least expensive S3 with an extra year of warranty and hopefully some other goodies (better seats?) for a few grand more, I'll at least explore that option.



The R vs. S3 debate, many will cross shop them. 
Since they'll both be 4 door... it's about status and money. It's like a Golf R 2dr vs. Audi TT-S. If the hatch/trunk/manual isn't a deal breaker, and let's say money is no object... The S3 wins in my book, it is a stunning machine, it looks like a $40-50k vehicle. It will turn heads, it appears to be luxury and sport. The R will not really turn heads, that is actually preferred by some. It's not really stunning, to most people, it doesn't look luxurious. It DOES NOT look like a $35-42k machine. It's stealth. If someone wants to make a statement, they will get the S3. If they want the same performance and save some coin for mods, the R is a good value.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> First BMW I have seen in almost a decade that I actually like.


Agreed, I would take this in a heart beat over the A3 convertible, even if it doesn't come with the M badge...and I am one of the last people to own a BMW.

I have a feeling BMW is going to accomplish what Audi missed with the interior. Looking forward to some seat time when the 2-series arrives, HOWEVER, still not enough doors for me right now.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Any idea why no Premium price on the list? I'm guessing it's because they'll only do those two levels, but I guess there's part of me hoping there'll still be an announcement about a lowest level.


Good writeup, George. :thumbup:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...otentially-revealed-supposed-leaked-document/

The semi-snarky tagline was put there by me. BEM10001 sent me the hastily-snapped blurrycam photos, and I stitched together the pieces. I stopped short of putting the actual Audi logo and tagline on it because, well... that's just bad juju in my opinion. 

The photos BEM sent to me show exactly what I put in the now-infamous Google Doc file for Premium S3 pricing. I suspect the "-" in place of "TBA" is a relatively firm assertion that there's no Premium trim. It'd have the same meaning as the "-" marks under P trim for Audi Connect... ergo, not available. Generally speaking, this follows their order guide syntax as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A dealer contact of ours (I won't reveal who) reached out to me today about this story. I've updated the story linked above to reflect this. He said a few things.

1) He confirmed pricing.

2) He confirmed Premium Plus and Prestige only, and that's already been astutely pointed out above that there's precedent for this in other S-cars.

3) The US engine will NOT feature dual injection as seen with the Euro model. As a result, the EPA hasn't yet given finalized hp and consumption figures and thus their absence from that table. Also, he suggested the US-spec engine will be about 280 hp due to the differences.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A dealer contact of ours (I won't reveal who) reached out to me today about this story. I've updated the story linked above to reflect this. He said a few things.
> 
> 1) He confirmed pricing.
> 
> ...


Is this info NA wide or just US?


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> 3) The US engine will NOT feature dual injection as seen with the Euro model. As a result, the EPA hasn't yet given finalized hp and consumption figures and thus their absence from that table. Also, he suggested the US-spec engine will be about 280 hp due to the differences.


Wow, seriously? So it wont have port and direct injection? That was one of the more appealing features. If so that may be the final nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 3) The US engine will NOT feature dual injection as seen with the Euro model. As a result, the EPA hasn't yet given finalized hp and consumption figures and thus their absence from that table. Also, he suggested the US-spec engine will be about 280 hp due to the differences.


No dual injection!??


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

The DarkSide said:


> Wow, seriously? So it wont have port and direct injection? That was one of the more appealing features. If so that is definitely the final nail in the coffin for me.


Yeah, thats not something i wanted to hear either. I hope thats not accurate. It makes me wonder what other engine improvements they are planning to exclude.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Might have to cross the S3 off my list. I can understand why some features such as the automated parking got cut for safety or regulatory reasons, but why would they get rid of dual injection? The whole point of it is to allow for the benefits of direct and port injection. I can't see any kind of reason, emissions or otherwise, to cut this feature.

So now depending on which way they go, we get to deal with an even bigger drop in power, decreased fuel efficiency, or the terrible carbon build-up that plagued many 2.0ts (including my own).

If Audi wants to appear like the US market is important to them, they need to not gimp the car before it even makes it into the dealerships. I don't even see how the S3 could possibly be rated at the same 0-60 as the euro-spec cars with the power and engine technology downgrades.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 3) The US engine will NOT feature dual injection as seen with the Euro model. As a result, the EPA hasn't yet given finalized hp and consumption figures and thus their absence from that table. Also, he suggested the US-spec engine will be about 280 hp due to the differences.


What the actual ****? That's some damn bull****.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

DA HECK. 

slowly leaning towards golf R 
waiting even moreee i gueeess lol


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

better not be true or I'm out.





T1no said:


> DA HECK.
> 
> slowly leaning towards golf R
> waiting even moreee i gueeess lol


If true, the golf likely won't have it either…..unless you're just saying you're leaning that way because it'll be cheaper, despite the gimpiness?


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

T1no said:


> DA HECK.
> 
> slowly leaning towards golf R
> waiting even moreee i gueeess lol


If the S3 won't have dual port injection, highly doubt the R will.

My Q5 with the 3.2 motor in it had the carbon build up issue last year. Audi took care of it, but the process to clean the motor involved dropping the subframe from the body, then taking the intake apart to clean out the gunk. 

Fortunately they modified the powertrain warranty to cover carbon build up, and doubled it to 10 years - but I would not want to deal with that in another vehicle again.

I may just have to sit on the side lines this year and see what they decide for MY 2016 - OR just pony up the extra dough and get myself into an S4.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

oh wow, AND they want to still charge $47k plus for the Prestige with 280 hp . WTF...yeah if thats the case count me out. What's the point of an S3 if it doesn't get that dual injection tech.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> better not be true or I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The cars available to the journalist groups in Monaco in November were European-spec S3s, weren't they? I wonder how much less favorable their opinions would be had they been given gimpy US cars.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> The cars available to the journalist groups in Monaco in November were European-spec S3s, weren't they? I wonder how much less favorable their opinions would be had they been given gimpy US cars.


god WTF is this crap Audi...seriously?!?


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

You've got to think retooling (or whatever would be required) to change something like this at the factory would cost a fair bit…..this has got to be a bad joke/mistake.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A dealer contact of ours (I won't reveal who) reached out to me today about this story. I've updated the story linked above to reflect this. He said a few things.
> 
> 1) He confirmed pricing.
> 
> ...


I really want to be excited about pricing being confirmed, but all I can think about is paying that price while having horsepower lopped off.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> You've got to think retooling (or whatever would be required) to change something like this at the factory would cost a fair bit…..this has got to be a bad joke/mistake.


True, different engine assembly for US and Euro models. Although they're probably different assembly lines anyways, so maybe it's not as big of an issue. I hope you're right about it being a bad joke or mistake.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> better not be true or I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the it's the equivalent of the mk6 golf R being rated at 276hp in Europe and it being rated at 256hp in the US...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I dunno, guys... I keep having a certain word come to mind as I think more about this.

Compromise.

... but that's just not possible. This car is uncompromised luxury.

I'm confused, guys. 

/s

I'll continue to regard this as just a rumor until confirmed otherwise. I know George is fairly confident in his source, but I'm not going to admit defeat yet. 

I am a bit rattled, though, if we're being honest. Their excuse for excluding this advancement in technology had better be damn good. Direct injection wasn't ready for prime time when they released it a decade ago, and it's still not a sound idea, IMO, without part-time indirect injection.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I dunno, guys... I keep having a certain word come to mind as I think more about this.
> 
> Compromise.
> 
> ...



lol, reps.:thumbup:


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I guess the it's the equivalent of the mk6 golf R being rated at 276hp in Europe and it being rated at 256hp in the US...


Well, that was a 'detune' issue which, IIRC, dynos showed to be complete BS. Removing an engine component would be a little different.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Well, that was a 'detune' issue which, IIRC, dynos showed to be complete BS. Removing an engine component would be a little different.


Ah, you're right about that. I think I'm going to side with Dan here and be stubborn and not believe the rumor until it's confirmed.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The US engine will NOT feature dual injection as seen with the Euro model. As a result, the EPA hasn't yet given finalized hp and consumption figures and thus their absence from that table. Also, he suggested the US-spec engine will be about 280 hp due to the differences.


Damn, Jamie already mentioned that the Mk7 GTI won't have dual injection but I thought it had something to do with the Puebla plant. Now the S3 too and presumably the Golf R won't have it either? This is disappointing.

VW/Audi continues to drop the ball when it comes to the US, its sad that I'm almost used to being let down by them.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Ah, you're right about that. I think I'm going to side with Dan here and be stubborn and not believe the rumor until it's confirmed.


<fingers in ears> lalala I can't hear you the car weighs less than 3,200lb and has dual injection lalala I'm not listening to you </fingers in ears>


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Damn, Jamie already mentioned that the Mk7 GTI won't have dual injection but I thought it had something to do with the Puebla plant. Now the S3 too and presumably the Golf R won't have it either? This is disappointing.
> 
> VW/Audi continues to drop the ball when it comes to the US, its sad that I'm almost used to being let down by them.


If there's a silver lining, it's that Audi has acknowledged carbon buildup issues in earlier 2.0Ts and is footing the bill for cleanup. Should they try to shirk responsibility on this car, I imagine we have a pretty good case. Maybe they have an alternate way to substantially reduce the buildup in the first place, but I doubt it.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> The cars available to the journalist groups in Monaco in November were European-spec S3s, weren't they? I wonder how much less favorable their opinions would be had they been given gimpy US cars.


so i bet the power curve is different w/out the port inj ,ie less low end


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> <fingers in ears> lalala I can't hear you the car weighs less than 3,200lb and has dual injection lalala I'm not listening to you </fingers in ears>



<fingers in ears> lalala It's going to be a manual diesel brown wagon with AWD as well lalala <fingers in ears>


^ Crap, that was meant for the Jalopnik crowd.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> If there's a silver lining, it's that Audi has acknowledged carbon buildup issues in earlier 2.0Ts and is footing the bill for cleanup. Should they try to shirk responsibility on this car, I imagine we have a pretty good case. Maybe they have an alternate way to substantially reduce the buildup in the first place, but I doubt it.


I know you're trying to be optimistic and look at the bright side but this is a big blow if true especially on a $40k+ car. The US is arguably the country that needs the dual injection the most and they exclude it for us while presumably the ROW gets it? That's a pretty big slap in the face to us, if we just keep accepting this behavior then they will just continue to do it. 

BTW this is completely different than an "on paper" detune of the engine.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I am a bit rattled, though, if we're being honest. Their excuse for excluding this advancement in technology had better be damn good. Direct injection wasn't ready for prime time when they released it a decade ago, and it's still not a sound idea, IMO, without part-time indirect injection.



After learning that we picked up 200 or so pounds by "coming to america" and now this.. If it's true I'm 99% sure I won't be getting into an S3 which is sad, because I had such high hopes for it. I've already paid ~400 for having my MK6 GTI cleaned and I'm wary of getting another car (I expect it will have to happen in our A4) that's going to require this kind of additional maintenance. I'll still follow it up till the release.. but man, audi sure does know how to build up expectations and then CRUSH them if this is true.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> I know you're trying to be optimistic and look at the bright side but this is a big blow if true especially on a $40k+ car. The US is arguably the country that needs the dual injection the most and they exclude it for us while presumably the ROW gets it? That's a pretty big slap in the face to us, if we just keep accepting this behavior then they will just continue to do it.
> 
> BTW this is completely different than an "on paper" detune of the engine.


All very true.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

No MPI?! Well looks like Golf R and S3 are off my list unless it's coming in 2015. Mustang GT or BMW M 235i here I come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

This is making me lean towards just getting the A3 prestige.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

dustinvandeman said:


> This is making me lean towards just getting the A3 prestige.


It's making me lean towards.. maybe an A5 or even an S5. Still have the issues with direct injection, my biggest concern is how well the S5 would hold up to me putting 25k miles on it a year for 3 or 4 years. I've never really ever considered a BMW.. but the 228i looks particularly interesting. It's decently quick through the 1/4, RWD, and seemingly will get better MPG than my MK6 GTI.. I don't know! I really had high hopes for the S3.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

cla amg now seems slightly more worth the insane money they want for it, too bad its so ugly


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

This pretty much takes the S3 and the Golf R out of contention for me...


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I am pretty disappointed in the lack of dual injection, it would of allowed more performance upgrades without having to modify the expensive HPFP/Injectors. I really think the carbon buildup issue has been completely overblown on the forums, I was looking forward to it being a non issue with dual injection though.


----------



## Metropolitans3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Been following from afar... 

The link below is the VW release for the Golf R, specifically for the North American Auto Show and referencing the NA market.

"The Golf R model’s EA888 series engine has innovative engineering solutions such as water-cooled exhaust gas channels running through the cylinder head to the turbocharger (to help efficiently reduce full-load fuel consumption) and a dual injection system with direct and multi-port injection".

I'd think if the R has it, the S3 will.

http://media.vw.com/release/599/


----------



## ecaedus (Feb 18, 2014)

Canthoney said:


> No MPI?! Well looks like Golf R and S3 are off my list unless it's coming in 2015. Mustang GT or BMW M 235i here I come!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here, had high hopes for both, so it was a tough choice until now. m235i it is then. thank you audi usa for making my decision easier.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Metropolitans3 said:


> Been following from afar...
> 
> The link below is the VW release for the Golf R, specifically for the North American Auto Show and referencing the NA market.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'll remain skeptical of the information from George's source for now.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

GTI2Slow said:


> I am pretty disappointed in the lack of dual injection, it would of allowed more performance upgrades without having to modify the expensive HPFP/Injectors. I really think the carbon buildup issue has been completely overblown on the forums, I was looking forward to it being a non issue with dual injection though.


I don't know what other peoples experience's with it has been. But it DID cost me 400+ when the car hit 60k miles. Not terrible, but I've read making it to 60k is actually "pretty" good.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> No dual injection!??


Doesn't the A5 you just bought only have direct injection and not dual?



Dan Halen said:


> If there's a silver lining, it's that Audi has acknowledged carbon buildup issues in earlier 2.0Ts and is footing the bill for cleanup. Should they try to shirk responsibility on this car, I imagine we have a pretty good case. Maybe they have an alternate way to substantially reduce the buildup in the first place, but I doubt it.


As someone that has a 2006 A3 and had the valves cleaned at the Audi dealership about 3 months ago (at 137k miles), I have never heard of them paying for it. I don't think you are correct.

On the other side, I haven't heard of nearly as many issues with carbon build up on the TSI, but possibly because they aren't as old. Before you knock this car off your list, I don't believe many cars that now have direct injection are running dual.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

dmorrow said:


> Doesn't the A5 you just bought only have direct injection and not dual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did some light research on this. It seems some implementations of direct injection causes more or less carbon build up. Some cars (like the 2.0) are on the "more" side of the implementation. Disclaimer: I did not dig deep on this, but it's what I came up with a few weeks ago. 

There is a difference here tho - ONE of the reasons (there were many) that I wanted this car was that this motor was going to have less issues with carbon build up since it was going to have dual injection. Now that it doesn't, that is just ONE more reason I'm less interested. When you add in the weight gain, the loss of dual injection, things are starting to add up - if I'm going to accept carbon build up, I might start looking at the upside of different cars. I'd trade having dual injection for the A4/A5's better awd system. The size factor wasn't a real consideration for me. I felt it was the best looking audi in awhile, and I still do. But it's starting to not tick all the boxes for me and due to that I'm considering other alternatives. (just for an example)

I do tend to over analyze and then over worry about things (like carbon build up). The shop that did mine said it was pretty bad. The S3 would have let me forget or not worry about the carbon build up and thus been another factor in it's favor.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> As someone that has a 2006 A3 and had the valves cleaned at the Audi dealership about 3 months ago (at 137k miles), I have never heard of them paying for it. I don't think you are correct.
> 
> On the other side, I haven't heard of nearly as many issues with carbon build up on the TSI, but possibly because they aren't as old. Before you knock this car off your list, I don't believe many cars that now have direct injection are running dual.


There was a post in another thread in this forum within just the past couple days which alluded to expanded coverage by Audi. I suppose I misread it.

Extended coverage wouldn't really matter to me, anyway. Carbon removal is a job that I want to do myself to ensure it's done well. Some dealers prefer to half-ass it by using brake parts cleaner and picks to scrape. No thanks. It was fairly simple to do on my BPY motor, and I'd not hesitate to do it again, especially if disassembly and reassembly isn't appreciably more difficult.

This (potential) development is unlikely to alter my purchase decision, but if true, it's frustrating nonetheless. They've had plenty of time to figure this out... a decade, even. If you want to assume the engineers were too daft to know the potential issues of DI, we could say they've had six to seven years to address this once issues began showing up in the field.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

The DarkSide said:


> I don't know what other peoples experience's with it has been. But it DID cost me 400+ when the car hit 60k miles. Not terrible, but I've read making it to 60k is actually "pretty" good.


I have been seafoaming (Via aerosol mist through the IAT sensor port) and my bore scope shows my valves are pretty clean. Its incredible that we are three generations deep with the 2.0T and this is still an issue, I dont think its a big issue but VAG needs to include dual injection on these to eliminate this entirely.


----------



## Orbital77 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just posted this comment on the Golf R forum.




> Just looked back at VW's official U.S. Golf R announcement. http://media.vw.com/release/599/
> 
> Here's an excerpt:
> 
> ...


Seems like the Golf R is coming with MPI. Would seem strange for the S3 not to come with it..


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A dealer contact of ours (I won't reveal who) reached out to me today about this story. I've updated the story linked above to reflect this. He said a few things.
> 
> 1) He confirmed pricing.
> 
> ...


This seems a little off. The Environmental Protection Agency determines the horsepower numbers for cars now? I doubt that. But maybe Obama added an engineering division in the expanse of the EPA.

Also the 1.8T doesnt even have MPG numbers yet. They are only a couple weeks from dealers lots. So if the question was why doesnt the S3 have HP and MPG numbers yet, the dual injection thing really has nothing to do with it. That may have been a made up answer based off a rumor.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

when does the new R come to the USA?


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

dmorrow said:


> As someone that has a 2006 A3 and had the valves cleaned at the Audi dealership about 3 months ago (at 137k miles), I have never heard of them paying for it. I don't think you are correct.
> 
> On the other side, I haven't heard of nearly as many issues with carbon build up on the TSI, but possibly because they aren't as old. Before you knock this car off your list, I don't believe many cars that now have direct injection are running dual.


Audi sent out letters to a number of Q5 owners with the 3.2 motor that stated they would cover any carbon intake cleaning needed for up to 10 years from date of purchase.

I had my 3.2's motor cleaned at 48K miles.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> I am a bit rattled, though, if we're being honest. Their excuse for excluding this advancement in technology had better be damn good. Direct injection wasn't ready for prime time when they released it a decade ago, and it's still not a sound idea, IMO, without part-time indirect injection.



Well, it's pretty simple: they're going to have to hold something back for the A4, in particular the B9 A4.

Audi's betting that 99% of American buyers of the A3 won't know the difference (they won't).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> Well, it's pretty simple: they're going to have to hold something back for the A4, in particular the B9 A4.
> 
> Audi's betting that 99% of American buyers of the A3 won't know the difference (they won't).


That's a weak justification. They're mighty bold to claim this “uncompromised" stuff if this does turn out to be true. 

I wouldn't even be disgusted if they didn't include it on the A3- but the S3, as the top car of the lineup? Inexcusable, especially if the Golf R does get it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> when does the new R come to the USA?


15Q1 is what I've seen.


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> 15Q1 is what I've seen.


So 1 more year before we get the RS3? A high HP 2.5L 5cyl RS3, sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hmm? No, MaX's question was about the Golf R. The RS3's arrival, if at all, is anyone's guess.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Major buzz kill


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

v6er said:


> Audi sent out letters to a number of Q5 owners with the 3.2 motor that stated they would cover any carbon intake cleaning needed for up to 10 years from date of purchase.
> 
> I had my 3.2's motor cleaned at 48K miles.


Interesting they decided to pay for it on the 3.2 but still not the 2.0T, also, how are they determining it is needed? I didn't get a check engine light on my car until about 120k miles.

I am not happy they don't have the MPI but can assume the problem became less on the TSI and probably even less of a problem on the new engine. Anyone know of a wide spread problem on the TSI's? The model year 2008.5-9's should be getting a decent amount of miles on them now.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

dmorrow said:


> Interesting they decided to pay for it on the 3.2 but still not the 2.0T, also, how are they determining it is needed? I didn't get a check engine light on my car until about 120k miles.
> 
> I am not happy they don't have the MPI but can assume the problem became less on the TSI and probably even less of a problem on the new engine. Anyone know of a wide spread problem on the TSI's? The model year 2008.5-9's should be getting a decent amount of miles on them now.


I assume they covered vehicles with the 3.2 because it was more prone to have the issue, and there are fewer of them? And you're probably right, the 2.0 is less prone to the problem. 

Our car threw a CEL and was having trouble starting. Brought it in and the audi tech went through some procedure to verify it was the carbon build up issue. We had a bad thermostat which stopped the car from warming up fully at times. They blamed the tstat for the build up - insufficient heat to burn off the carbon on short trips.

The one thing i hate more than having to clean a motor because of carbon build up - you're losing more power every day as it builds.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

From the start to present time on this whole A3/S3 sedan from just reading some of the threads, what started out as greatness is now turning into dissapointment for certain audiences with the little information trickling down. It does suck though how our old laws hamper our market to recieve all the products in a car manufactures line up. You guys would have a field day if you ever get a chance to cross the pond and see everything on the road over here.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> That's a weak justification. They're mighty bold to claim this “uncompromised" stuff if this does turn out to be true.
> 
> I wouldn't even be disgusted if they didn't include it on the A3- but the S3, as the top car of the lineup? Inexcusable, especially if the Golf R does get it.


Can't say I don't agree with you on this - it is disappointing, but not unexpected.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Metropolitans3 said:


> Been following from afar...
> 
> The link below is the VW release for the Golf R, specifically for the North American Auto Show and referencing the NA market.
> 
> ...


This.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

jrwamp said:


> This.


yea kind of like how they displayed the euro R that won't be released here


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

a guy from voa, just told me that he knows for a fact, the new golf r will not have dual injection.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> a guy from voa, just told me that he knows for a fact, the new golf r will not have dual injection.


This is completely what I expect to hear en route to final validation of the S3 not having it.

I'm going to again play the optimist and say that we may consider ourselves fortunate, at some time down the road, that we don't have the added complexity of MPI. It's still too new in Europe to know the long-term drawbacks, no? At least we know what we're up against with direct injection.

<shrug>

I can go through life looking for reasons to elevate my blood pressure, or I can look for the positive in all things. But let's not be hasty; there's no way I'll be an eternal optimist. Those guys are just disconnected from reality.

:laugh:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

RyanA3 said:


> a guy from voa, just told me that he knows for a fact, the new golf r will not have dual injection.


Well, there it is. If the S3 won't get it then the Golf R had no shot but this serves as further confirmation to what George posted.

Where is that euro GTI guy who insisted that the US getting watered down VAG products is a myth?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Where is that euro GTI guy who insisted that the US getting watered down VAG products is a myth?


So is this a result of VW and Audi endeavoring to extend the middle finger, or is it a bit more complex- perhaps related to US emissions requirements?

I'm not being snarky; I'm honestly curious. The latter is more forgivable than the former, obviously... frustrating, still, but forgivable.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> This is completely what I expect to hear en route to final validation of the S3 not having it.
> 
> I'm going to again play the optimist and say that we may consider ourselves fortunate, at some time down the road, that we don't have the added complexity of MPI. It's still too new in Europe to know the long-term drawbacks, no? At least we know what we're up against with direct injection.
> 
> ...


Ultimately this issue isn't going to keep me from buying the car. Whether it's a little down on power or not it still hits the sweet spot for me. I look at it as a long term investment, not a car I'm going to flip as quickly as I am my current mk6 GTI. So final hp numbers stock aren't going to dissuade me, eventually I'll mod the car which will render stock hp numbers meaningless anyways. It does make it seem like less of a value though, I'll concede that.

Just a thought, and I may not know the complexity of accomplishing this from a manufacturer's viewpoint, but is it possible that Audi tunes the car a little differently for the NA market in order to get the horsepower figure close to Europe anyways?


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> So is this a result of VW and Audi endeavoring to extend the middle finger, or is it a bit more complex- perhaps related to US emissions requirements?
> 
> I'm not being snarky; I'm honestly curious. The latter is more forgivable than the former, obviously... frustrating, still, but forgivable.


I would say its a combination of both. They probably feel the average US buyer is not knowledgeable enough to notice differences like that and lets be honest if you could exclude something and get away with it while saving some change, why not do it? It may not be ethical but they're in a business where the accountant often win out.

At the same time the US regulations play a part in it too with respect to things like increased ride height and such. At the same time other manufactures like Mercedes and BMW don't seem to gimp their cars as much as Audi/VW does. For example, lets take ride height as an example again. Compare an A4 to a C Class, the C Class sits a lot lower, it was even lower than my stock US spec Golf R which is supposed to have a sportier suspension. I was shocked at how low a base C Class is, I have VWR springs on now and I'm probably only a tiny bit lower than a stock C Class suspension. This doesn't make sense to me, doesn't Mercedes have to play by the same rules in the US?

I just think VAG cuts a lot of corners when it comes to the US in order to save a few bucks. I don't want to come off as being a hater because I do genuinely love VW/Audi cars, but these things are hard to ignore. I didn't think Audi was as bad as VW when it came to this but now that Audi is going downmarket a little bit with the A3, I guess they're playing the same game.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Apparently it'll be like tuning the Golf R mk6. De-tuned or whatever you want to call it. A remap, hpfp, and intake will bring this S3 to around 335-340hp (is my guess).
My Golf R has those three mods, no exhaust!, and it's a beast. 336 hp.

These items were considered a problem on the Golf R mk6 (high output FSI 2.0T), would they still be an issue with the new motor going into the new Golf R and S3, after the news that George dropped:

- intake ? (will become a lot easier with the new setup, I am thinking)
- catch can ? not required / still required?
- pcv bullisht ?
- cam follower


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Dual injection*

So i just messaged Audi Canada on their FB account asking if DI & MPI will be included in the S3 and their response was that they are waiting for confirmation on this issue.

Now sure how much stock i can put into this but at least it gives me a little hope.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> Apparently it'll be like tuning the Golf R mk6. De-tuned or whatever you want to call it. A remap, hpfp, and intake will bring this S3 to around 335-340hp (is my guess).


i believe ABT has moded one in europe already to 380hp with just a reflash. Dont quote me on that..


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i believe ABT has moded one in europe already to 380hp with just a reflash. Dont quote me on that..


Probably accurate, but the EU motor is > than what we'll be getting here in the US.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> Probably accurate, but the EU motor is > than what we'll be getting here in the US.


Like was said above though, it'll still be very tuneable, No matter what the a3/s3 will still be good performers with a little $$ tossed at them.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> a guy from voa, just told me that he knows for a fact, the new golf r will not have dual injection.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

not sure what your question is
the new golf r and S3 will have direct injection in the US.
not dual injection, like EU.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not a question; I'm confused about the strategy from VW/Audi….and I'm out.


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> So is this a result of VW and Audi endeavoring to extend the middle finger, or is it a bit more complex- perhaps related to US emissions requirements?
> 
> I'm not being snarky; I'm honestly curious. The latter is more forgivable than the former, obviously... frustrating, still, but forgivable.


According to technical documents for Toyota's D4-S twin injection fuel system (direct and port injection) the port injectors not only help improve power and efficiency but they also help improve emissions, especially right after initial startup (when the catalytic converter is still in it's warm up stage). 

So I would go with the 'ol classic double bird from AoA (and VoA)........


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> It's not a question; I'm confused about the strategy from VW/Audi….and I'm out.


ah sorry dude. I get you.
totally bummed here too.
I'm sort of interested in the new cars still.
but I'm more likely to hold on to my current setup!
cheers


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Why does AoA hate America………….

- 50 grand + if you want Nav, BO, etc. plus Super Sport seats and Magnetic Ride

- Mag Ride only comes with 19” wheels to drive on American roads which are Audubon smooth and never have potholes 

- 10 cubic foot trunk

- Axe Dual Injection to bring back the carbon build up, decrease efficiency, increase cold start emissions and reduce power*

- * Knock off 16 horsepower

- Early reports from VoA reps put fuel economy for the Mk Golf R at 22/31 for the 6-speed manual and 22/28 for the DSG. The S3 may have increased highway mileage due to aerodynamic improvements over the R but even if it goes up 1 or 2 it still gets worse gas mileage in both city and highway ratings than the CLA45 AMG (23/31) which has 75 more horsepower


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> ah sorry dude. I get you.
> totally bummed here too.
> I'm sort of interested in the new cars still.
> but I'm more likely to hold on to my current setup!
> cheers


Yep, I'm with you, unfortunately already sold my R, so I guess I'll be looking elsewhere...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Disappointed in the recent developments, especially as it affects the R since that was an option for me.

There had/has been talk of the GTI eventually moving to the dual injection motor after production of the Mk VII settles down in Mexico, but now I guess we have to question that. Since I really would prefer AWD the GTI was only a possible option for me.

I'm willing to wait and see what the future brings. I'm not ordering for another 18 months or so, but it does bring some other players to bear. And it might make me look harder at diesel (yes, I know, no where near the sport/speed of an S3).

Not out yet, but feeling it less...


----------



## Metropolitans3 (Dec 2, 2011)

RyanA3 said:


> a guy from voa, just told me that he knows for a fact, the new golf r will not have dual injection.


Sorry... and I don't doubt you. I just find it absolutely crazy and extremely frustrating that VW would release a write-up specific to the US and not correct the information in the statement to be accurate. :banghead:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Could this be a cost savings thing to arrive at a price that's palatable for this market? How much more complicated is the MPI setup? Perhaps the S3+/Golf R+ gets you the MPI and not just an ecu tune (and helps justify offering them for this market).


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Metropolitans3 said:


> Sorry... and I don't doubt you. I just find it absolutely crazy and extremely frustrating that VW would release a write-up specific to the US and not correct the information in the statement to be accurate. :banghead:


VoA takes the time to remove all reference to cloth seats, the “Eco” mode for the Driver Profile Selector, the Discover Pro Navigation system, etc. but they leave in dual-injection for the US Press Release…….

Then they come back later with “sorry, missed that one, you are not getting that one either.”

:thumbdown:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Bamm1 said:


> VoA takes the time to remove all reference to cloth seats, the “Eco” mode for the Driver Profile Selector, the Discover Pro Navigation system, etc. but they leave in dual-injection for the US Press Release…….
> 
> Then they come back later with “sorry, missed that one, you are not getting that one either.”
> 
> :thumbdown:


Heh, good point


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Could this be a cost savings thing to arrive at a price that's palatable for this market? How much more complicated is the MPI setup? Perhaps the S3+/Golf R+ gets you the MPI and not just an ecu tune (and helps justify offering them for this market).


Cost savings? The top end price for the S3 is already pushing $50k. Even a well optioned A3 is 40k+. While this looks to be a really good car, I would never call it bargain at this price point. If they are cheapening the US version to drop the price, those savings definitely don't look to be translated to the customer's pocket. I was willing to pay to play for a Prestige S3 with some options ticked. The combination of lack of new information, and the information we do hear about being unfavorable (loss of options, increased weight, etc.), makes me want it less and less.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Lpforte said:


> Cost savings? The top end price for the S3 is already pushing $50k. Even a well optioned A3 is 40k+. While this looks to be a really good car, I would never call it bargain at this price point. If they are cheapening the US version to drop the price, those savings definitely don't look to be translated to the customer's pocket. I was willing to pay to play for a Prestige S3 with some options ticked. The combination of lack of new information, and the information we do hear about being unfavorable (loss of options, increased weight, etc.), makes me want it less and less.


The A4 Prestige is coming at under 43K, even the S4 can be had for under 50K. You can get a manual transmission and sport differential in the S4. I am leaning towards getting a S4 (P+ 6MT Quattro) now as the S3 seems overpriced.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

GTI2Slow said:


> The A4 Prestige is coming at under 43K, even the S4 can be had for under 50K. You can get a manual transmission and sport differential in the S4. I am leaning towards getting a S4 (P+ 6MT Quattro) now as the S3 seems overpriced.


Same except also looking at A5/S5. My only concern is reliability/maintenance costs on a bigger motor as I put in a lot of miles.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Seems like comparing equal trim levels, the price difference between the S3 and S4 is about $7k-$8k and people keep comparing the top level S3 to the lower level S4. 

The manual Prestige S4, without destination is $54k. Automatic is $55.4k without destination.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I will not get an S4, it's just too big of a car for me.
It's a boat.
I've driven it, yes, it's a fantastic boat.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> Seems like comparing equal trim levels, the price difference between the S3 and S4 is about $7k-$8k and people keep comparing the top level S3 to the lower level S4.
> 
> The manual Prestige S4, without destination is $54k. Automatic is $55.4k without destination.


Yeah. If one is content going from an "all boxes checked" car to a car the next level up with fewer boxes and a higher price, good for them. It's not something I can do, especially due to a) the boat conundrum that Ryan mentioned and b) the age of the car. 

If I'm going to compromise, it's going to save me money. There's no S4 that will save me money over what the S3 is going to cost me, new for new. I'm uninterested in shopping CPO.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

don't get me wrong, the S4 handles so amazing well, "for it's size". 
the A3/S3's (new) trunk surprised the hell out of me (big for a small car).


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

The CLA looks like a hammered, melted turd and I HATE what driving a Merc means in my area….but I'm thinking I need to drive one now. See what you made me do Audi, do you SEE?!?!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

dmorrow said:


> Seems like comparing equal trim levels, the price difference between the S3 and S4 is about $7k-$8k and people keep comparing the top level S3 to the lower level S4.
> 
> The manual Prestige S4, without destination is $54k. Automatic is $55.4k without destination.


Audi's trim levels don't really reflect what I want, I can get everything I want in the S4 (P+, 6MT Quattro, Sport differential) and am not forced into a higher option trim with equipment that I care little about ("Aluminum" trim package, B+0, MMI/Nav).

The A3/S3 is entry level, Audi is cost cutting by limiting options available and configurations. The problem with the A3/S3 IMHO is the overpriced packages and A4/S4 being available in the same price range.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

RyanA3 said:


> don't get me wrong, the S4 handles so amazing well, "for it's size".
> the A3/S3's (new) trunk surprised the hell out of me (big for a small car).


Its 10" longer and 3" wider and weighs ~100lb more than the S3.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> The CLA looks like a hammered, melted turd and I HATE what driving a Merc means in my area….but I'm thinking I need to drive one now. See what you made me do Audi, do you SEE?!?!


I guess I'm wondering if you're talking about the CLA 250, or the AMG....because if it's a CLA 250 to A3 comparison it makes more sense, but if you're comparing the AMG to the S3 it doesn't make sense to me as much. A similarly equipped CLA AMG costs $12K more than the similar Prestige S3(based on leaked document). The base CLA AMG doesn't have any options, and I mean options that a $25K GTI has even, and you're still paying $48K(Prestige S3 territory). And based on reviews I've been seeing of the CLA, it's much more of a compromise than the A3/S3. The /Drive and Jalopnik review come to mind.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> The A3/S3 is entry level, Audi is cost cutting by limiting options available and configurations. The problem with the A3/S3 IMHO is the overpriced packages and A4/S4 being available in the same price range.


I'm not sure this is as realistic as you may believe it to be. It's not like you can order an S4 option by option. Sure, it has a sport differential that the S3 doesn't have, but that's not because Audi is "limiting options." It's because there's simply not a sport differential that fits in the S3 as configured. 

You still have P+ and Prestige on both cars, and what each package gets you is largely similar. Granted, this is based on the assumption that S3 packages will be the same as A3 packages. No, it's not confirmed; yes, it's reasonably assumed based on the leaked pricing structure that is all but confirmed.

Perhaps the only point in favor of the S4 is that you can get adaptive suspension decoupled from a 19" wheel upgrade. We have been told magnetic ride will auto-select 19" wheels on the S3, but it remains to be seen whether one can spec 19" wheels without magride on it.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah. If one is content going from an "all boxes checked" car to a car the next level up with fewer boxes and a higher price, good for them. It's not something I can do, especially due to a) the boat conundrum that Ryan mentioned and *b) the age of the car. *
> 
> If I'm going to compromise, it's going to save me money. There's no S4 that will save me money over what the S3 is going to cost me, new for new. I'm uninterested in shopping CPO.


This is pretty much why I would not take the S4 over the S3 at this time. The S4 will be replaced in a year or two and theres no way I can justify spending $60k on something that'll soon be replaced. Big depreciation hit once the B9 is out plus the fact that the S3 has the updated interior design language.

Besides the DPI issues, the only other thing off putting about the S3 is that the B9 A4/S4 will likely be the beginning of Audi's new exterior design language while the S3 is obviously still very B8 S4-ish.

But thats something I can live with for 3 or 4 years til the B9 S4 is out or the LCI M3 is available... because for now, I'll likely stay away from the F80 M3.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

MaX PL said:


> *This is pretty much why I would not take the S4 over the S3 at this time. The S4 will be replaced in a year or two and theres no way I can justify spending $60k on something that'll soon be replaced. Big depreciation hit once the B9 is out plus the fact that the S3 has the updated interior design language.*
> 
> Besides the DPI issues, the only other thing off putting about the S3 is that the B9 A4/S4 will likely be the beginning of Audi's new exterior design language while the S3 is obviously still very B8 S4-ish.
> 
> But thats something I can live with for 3 or 4 years til the B9 S4 is out or the LCI M3 is available... because for now, I'll likely stay away from the F80 M3.


I started to write a similar reply along these lines, but you did it for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> This is pretty much why I would not take the S4 over the S3 at this time. The S4 will be replaced in a year or two and theres no way I can justify spending $60k on something that'll soon be replaced. Big depreciation hit once the B9 is out plus the fact that the S3 has the updated interior design language.
> 
> Besides the DPI issues, the only other thing off putting about the S3 is that *the B9 A4/S4 will likely be the beginning of Audi's new exterior design language while the S3 is obviously still very B8 S4-ish*.
> 
> But thats something I can live with for 3 or 4 years til the B9 S4 is out or the LCI M3 is available... because for now, I'll likely stay away from the F80 M3.


I agree. That's part of what I love about it, though. It's just such a sharp design, well-translated to a small car. That's tough to do, IMO.

Maybe the newer corporate style will be even better, but I have no doubt that the S3 will feel "current" to me for a while to come. With the head designer shakeup at Audi, which results in VW's head of design taking over at Audi, I do sort of wonder. I don't really dig the MkVII, so if his style translates to Audi, maybe I'm better off with the S3, anyway. It's the MkVII interior that kills it for me, with the exterior design leaving me feeling only slightly better than _meh_.

I do hope they don't make a mess of the Q5, though, as that's next on my radar.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I agree. That's part of what I love about it, though. It's just such a sharp design, well-translated to a small car. That's tough to do, IMO.
> 
> Maybe the newer corporate style will be even better, but I have no doubt that the S3 will feel "current" to me for a while to come. With the head designer shakeup at Audi, which results in VW's head of design taking over at Audi, I do sort of wonder. I don't really dig the MkVII, so if his style translates to Audi, maybe I'm better off with the S3, anyway. It's the MkVII interior that kills it for me, with the exterior design leaving me feeling only slightly better than _meh_.
> 
> I do hope they don't make a mess of the Q5, though, as that's next on my radar.


Not to get too off topic, but since we're talking current to future design language and whether to go with the S3 to S4, I thought this was relevant: 

http://www.leftlanenews.com/audi-delays-nextgen-a4-and-q7-over-styling-changes.html

Seems like Ingolstodt is struggling with getting it right. More reason for me personally to feel confident in my decision of the S3 based on the styling.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I guess I'm wondering if you're talking about the CLA 250, or the AMG....because if it's a CLA 250 to A3 comparison it makes more sense, but if you're comparing the AMG to the S3 it doesn't make sense to me as much. A similarly equipped CLA AMG costs $12K more than the similar Prestige S3(based on leaked document). The base CLA AMG doesn't have any options, and I mean options that a $25K GTI has even, and you're still paying $48K(Prestige S3 territory). And based on reviews I've been seeing of the CLA, it's much more of a compromise than the A3/S3. The /Drive and Jalopnik review come to mind.


Yeah, AMG: I would never own a CLA if it wasn't at least fun to drive. I'm thinking I can get over the looks if it ticks all the other boxes….but who knows; test drive may answer that question. I've never been particularly concerned with the whole 'similarly equipped' argument because I don't care about options. If you would strip out the MMI, nav, sound system, etc, etc, etc that doesn't have to do with actually driving the car, I'd be all over it.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

GTI2Slow said:


> Its 10" longer and 3" wider and weighs ~100lb more than the S3.


more like ~500lb more, isn't it?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> more like ~500lb more, isn't it?


I think you are close on the S4 but my guess is 400 lbs. more than the S3.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

My mistake, 3800Lb.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Yeah, AMG: I would never own a CLA if it wasn't at least fun to drive. I'm thinking I can get over the looks if it ticks all the other boxes….but who knows; test drive may answer that question. I've never been particularly concerned with the whole 'similarly equipped' argument because I don't care about options. If you would strip out the MMI, nav, sound system, etc, etc, etc that doesn't have to do with actually driving the car, I'd be all over it.


the CLA AMG is just too pricey and i know the origins of the car. The regular 250 has some real cheap parts to it, particularly on the inside . Also a S3 is a much better deal...equipment and price wise.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> the CLA AMG is just too pricey and i know the origins of the car. The regular 250 has some real cheap parts to it, particularly on the inside . Also a S3 is a much better deal...equipment and price wise.


In no way, shape or form is it ideal. I didn't mean to imply that. What I'm saying is, between Audi cheaping out on go-fast/engine tech (potentially) or Merc cheaping out on interior plastic, I'll take the latter 10 times out of 10. I wish there didn't have to be a compromise, and the S3 was looking a lot like that, which is why it _was_ the only car on my radar…...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> In no way, shape or form is it ideal. I didn't mean to imply that. What I'm saying is, between Audi cheaping out on go-fast/engine tech (potentially) or Merc cheaping out on interior plastic, I'll take the latter 10 times out of 10. I wish there didn't have to be a compromise, and the S3 was looking a lot like that, which is why it _was_ the only car on my radar…...


I assume you're looking for a German brand since you're here, but if I read your statement without any outside knowledge I'd ask why you wouldn't be considering the new STI if you just want go fast bits and performance? $35k for the base, and you get 305hp and awd....


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I assume you're looking for a German brand since you're here, but if I read your statement without any outside knowledge I'd ask why you wouldn't be considering the new STI if you just want go fast bits and performance? $35k for the base, and you get 305hp and awd....


Yep, basically did the Japanese thing….never again. I'm willing to cheap out on the interior a little, but I have no interest in driving around in a soda can.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> In no way, shape or form is it ideal. I didn't mean to imply that. What I'm saying is, between Audi cheaping out on go-fast/engine tech (potentially) or Merc cheaping out on interior plastic, I'll take the latter 10 times out of 10. I wish there didn't have to be a *compromise*, and the S3 was looking a lot like that, which is why it _was_ the only car on my radar…...







Doberhuahua??? Uncompromised anyone??


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, yep, my choice of words was not accidental…..an homage to a post #216 if you will.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Yep, basically did the Japanese thing….never again. I'm willing to cheap out on the interior a little, but I have no interest in driving around in a soda can.


:laugh: Now that I've soured on the S3 as much as I have I've been looking at other alternatives. I'm on the fence with the with a lot of things. I've been doing some light research on 370z's. I know it's not even close to the same segment as the S3, the S3 was the ideal car for me. I'll still probably look at S/A 4/5's, but the 370z looks like it can be had lightly used at a great price. The interior DOES suck compared to an audi and my mk6 gti.. but I lived with a 350z roadster for 2 years and it was bearable. I really do like part of the asthetics of the STI.. the flared fenders..hate that rear wing though. 

I have a 2.5yo, so obviously something with 4 seats would be much more ideal. But in the 2.5 years my daughter has been around, I can count on 1 hand how many times I've put her in the back of my car and none of those times was necessary. I think the wife would be open to it and that's what matters. :laugh: How old do they have to be before they can sit in the front seat of a car?!

The 370z can be had pretty cheap in comparison to most of the cars I've been looking at. Maybe the answer is to get 1 on those and drive it for 2 years while audi figures out what they are doing.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Showed my wife a picture of the CLA, she threw up in her mouth a bit, and we agreed it was horrid and garish. Next up?! :laugh:


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

> How old do they have to be before they can sit in the front seat of a car?!


Varies by state, but the uber safety conscious will tell you 13 years old and 4'9" tall, so you've got a long way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

.:Ru4dubn¿ said:


> Showed my wife a picture of the CLA, she threw up in her mouth a bit, and we agreed it was horrid and garish. Next up?! :laugh:


The CLA is definitely one of those really polarizing cars.

After having been around and in them (though not driven one yet) I actually like it, which I found surprising. If it wasn't for the stupid tacked on quasi-ipad/garmin navi screen I would actually *really* like it, particularly the AMG version.

Honestly there's not a lot else out there if you want to stay German (or Euro) and AWD.

-Tim


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't mind the GLA styling nearly as much as the CLA….but concerned about what the extra height/weight might do to the fun factor….again, still talking the AMG one.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The DarkSide said:


> The 370z can be had pretty cheap in comparison to most of the cars I've been looking at. Maybe the answer is to get 1 on those and drive it for 2 years while audi figures out what they are doing.


What about a m6 golf r! used, $26-28k. Manual. Probably around 300hp. And awd fun. 
Just to hold you over.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The CLA is definitely one of those really polarizing cars.
> 
> After having been around and in them (though not driven one yet) I actually like it, which I found surprising. If it wasn't for the stupid tacked on quasi-ipad/garmin navi screen I would actually *really* like it, particularly the AMG version.
> 
> ...


Agreed, to me it's polarizing in the wrong direction, but obviously styling is a subjective issue. My perfect world however is Audi styling with BMW/Mercedes powertrains.... I'll go daydream now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> The CLA is definitely one of those really polarizing cars.
> 
> After having been around and in them (though not driven one yet) I actually like it, which I found surprising. If it wasn't for the stupid tacked on quasi-ipad/garmin navi screen I would actually *really* like it, particularly the AMG version.
> 
> ...


Echos my impressions as well, Tim. The CLA is much nicer in person - and when you catch one on the road, especially in the higher trim levels, it's very eye catching. The two interior downsides are the tacked on navi screen (which, IMO, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be) and the cheap feel of the HVAC controls. That said, get into the current generation C-Class and E-Class and the HVAC controls don't feel much better. 

Drive-wise, my complaint on the CLA was that the suspension feels brittle, much like my current 8P A3.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice car but I have a CLA45 on order. 280hp is just too low for my taste. My old 2006 Lancer Evolution made 286hp and is 8 years older. If they decide the RS3 manual, I will trade my CLA45 for it. Personally, I like the S3 styling better except I like the Recaro on the CLA45 better.

I love my TTRS but if they improve the steering feel and in a RS3 package it's will be a win win.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the main reason behind carbon buildup in america is not the engine, its the oil, dealers are using old ass 502 spec oils, whereas they havent been used in europe for years

http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php

504/507 spec is all thats used by VAG in europe, CASTROL LL03 is the same and only oil that goes into tdi's and gassers over there!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can buy it here

i have been using it in my TTRS since day 1, and its mint

read through it all its interesting, especially page 19 

http://www.lubrizol.com/EngineOilAdditives/ACEA/ConferencePapers/LowerSAPS.pdf

as you can see, no power problems here LOL










you can keep thinking catch cans and sea foams will help you hahahahahaha


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> Nice car but I have a CLA45 on order. 280hp is just too low for my taste..


I'm thinking about a gla45 now, my reservations are that it will cost a bit more even in basic form and that the ride is going to be harsh as some reviews suggest. What's nice though is that it's basically the same weight.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

tdi-bart;84975336
i have been using it in my TTRS since day 1 said:


> thx for your insight.
> are you using 504 or 507?
> any more comments to add?


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> the main reason behind carbon buildup in america is not the engine, its the oil, dealers are using old ass 502 spec oils, whereas they havent been used in europe for years
> 
> http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php
> 
> ...



So you have been using this: http://www.idparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1134? It says it is only for TDI engines, is it safe to use for non-TDI too? Also where do you buy the stuff online?


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

RyanA3 said:


> What about a m6 golf r! used, $26-28k. Manual. Probably around 300hp. And awd fun.
> Just to hold you over.


As much as I would LOVE driving a manual again, I would go batsh1t insane with my commute. I miss manuals, but I love not having to work a clutch while in traffic. If they offered it in DSG it would be on my short list.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tdi-bart said:


> the main reason behind carbon buildup in america is not the engine, its the oil, dealers are using old ass 502 spec oils, whereas they havent been used in europe for years
> 
> http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php
> 
> ...


Comparing the 2.5L 5cyl TTRS motor to the motor most of us seem to be referencing in our concern- the first-gen 2.0T motor in early Jettas, Golfs, and A3s- is probably erroneous at best and disingenuous at worst. Is carbon buildup a well documented issue on all 42 US TTRS motors in the country? If so, has your motor been properly inspected to validate your claims? 

I'm not denying the implied idea that a better quality oil can mitigate some of the carbon buildup concerns; rather, I'm questioning your leaps of reasoning that state 504 and 507-spec oils are the cure.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> the main reason behind carbon buildup in america is not the engine, its the oil, dealers are using old ass 502 spec oils, whereas they havent been used in europe for years
> 
> http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php
> 
> ...


So you don't have any power problems at 30k km's (19k miles)? Hardly seems like proof that you found the problem. Any other source of information?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

dmorrow said:


> So you don't have any power problems at 30k km's (19k miles)? Hardly seems like proof that you found the problem. Any other source of information?



I hear u and the others.
but let's give him some credit for at least getting us interested.
it's true that EU doesn't use 502 anymore
and it's quite old


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

I clicked to read new posts in the "S3 Pricing" thread, and reading this last page I actually thought I misclicked into the "not getting mpi" thread....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Drof said:


> I clicked to read new posts in the "S3 Pricing" thread, and reading this last page I actually thought I misclicked into the "not getting mpi" thread....


Yeah, it's getting a bit confusing around here if you're keeping up with this thread or the other dealer guide thread created around the time this one was created.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

OriginalBeast said:


> So you have been using this: http://www.idparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1134? It says it is only for TDI engines, is it safe to use for non-TDI too? Also where do you buy the stuff online?


that is exactly the oil, in canada you can buy it at any VW dealer for example, they use it for the new tdi's

in europe, VAG uses the SAME oil for 95% of cars that come into dealers, diesel or gas doesn't matter

another interesting thing to note, if you pop your engine bay, you will prob see a sticker that says: use 502 spec oil, well goto europe, the same sticker says 504/507 spec oil


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Canada pricing...


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Just built a M235i on BMW's website, came to $45,125 optioned as I wanted. This is sitting in the middle of the reported S3 price range (P+ $41,100 Prestige $47,000).

These two will be close competitors. The options on the CLA AMG can push it well into the upper 50K range, but frankly you are buying a AMG.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> Canada pricing...


$1,500 for super sport seats? Dafuq these jokers smoking?! For that price, it damn sure should include the “mono.pur" option. Sure, it's fine nappa leather, but still...

$1,500 for 19" + magride is squarely where I expected it to be.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

GTI2Slow said:


> Just built a M235i on BMW's website, came to $45,125 optioned as I wanted. This is sitting in the middle of the reported S3 price range (P+ $41,100 Prestige $47,000).
> 
> These two will be close competitors. The options on the CLA AMG can push it well into the upper 50K range, but frankly you are buying a AMG.


Drove the M235 last night, it's really really nice. One thing to keep in mind if leasing, residual on BMW is 63%. Audi won't be that high, so assuming cars cost the same BMW will be cheaper...


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

If you have to upgrade to the highest trim level S3 in the US to get the smart key, I'll be out of the market for an S3.  No reason that a $41k S3 shouldn't have that as standard equipment. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BMW, the Ultimate Leasing Machine™.

:laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

EZ said:


> If you have to upgrade to the highest trim level S3 in the US to get the smart key, I'll be out of the market for an S3.  No reason that a $41k S3 shouldn't have that as standard equipment. :thumbdown:


Canada can add it for $1,000 on P+ for the S3, so... hopefully it's standard for us- but if not, at least available in a similar option group...

I expect the US S3 options to be in line with the US P+ and Prestige option sheets, so we may already know what to expect.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> $1,500 for super sport seats? Dafuq these jokers smoking?! For that price, it damn sure should include the “mono.pur" option. Sure, it's fine nappa leather, but still...
> 
> $1,500 for 19" + magride is squarely where I expected it to be.


Super Sport has S in the technik column. That makes it better. 

I like the fact that 19's and mag ride are separate options.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh snap. I was too busy bitching to realize that. 

Please please please, AoA... do us right. 

I do sort of wonder if they flubbed the 19" and magride combo. They say 19" requires magride, but my understanding was that it would be the other way around- magride would be available only with 19”, with 19” maybe being available on its own.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Oh snap. I was too busy bitching to realize that.
> 
> Please please please, AoA... do us right.
> 
> I do sort of wonder if they flubbed the 19" and magride combo. They say 19" requires magride, but my understanding was that it would be the other way around- magride would be available only with 19”, with 19” maybe being available on its own.


I see it as the harsher riding 19's require the Magride to make it a more compliant ride. 

With the TTs you have standard suspension and Magride. Soft to hard (harsh) it is Magride OFF, standard, Magride ON. 

I imagine that with the 19" Magride adds the extra comfort so it will not jar your fillings loose.when it is off.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hmm, interesting perspective. I didn't realize that magride had an “off” capability. I thought it was always active, just under different modes, if you will. I probably should see about driving an S4 with it, but I'm not sure I'm in good enough standing with the local dealer to pull that off. LOL


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Hmm, interesting perspective. I didn't realize that magride had an “off” capability. I thought it was always active, just under different modes, if you will. I probably should see about driving an S4 with it, but I'm not sure I'm in good enough standing with the local dealer to pull that off. LOL


It is always on. I refer to off and on as in my car it is a button light off it is soft light on firm. Can try and find a local TTS to test drive. Then just find some rough pavement and go back and forth over it a few times. It is VERY noticeable.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So... money well spent, in your opinion? Any quality issues with any of it? That's honestly what worries me most- replacement cost.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So where does sepang blue fall into?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sepang Blue is pearl, so $800CAD, and probably $500US. The only crystal color we are expecting is Panther Black. That's $1,200CAD, and probably $1,075US. I pulled US pricing from the RS5 configure tool.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Dan....not that I'm not grateful but where does this pricing come from? Any links? Or was acquired by dealer then scanned? Just looks a little suspicious without any Audi logos and such.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

No clue. qtroCUB would have to answer that. He also leaked the A3 order guide back in December, and it ended up being correct, I believe.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats a lot smaller spread than the USA's Premium Plus and Prestige. $2400 difference between US and Canada. LEDs is one thing US gets standard with the Prestige. Tech package or 19s + mag ride would be just enough to equal $2400. Trim levels usually bake more in for less than you can option at the lower level. So I think US might get a Prestige with both tech package and 19s with mag ride, if that logic makes any sense.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

If these prices stand the test of time, this will be my order:

Base: S3 Progresiv $44 000

Options: 
sepang blue $800
SS seats w/mono pur $1500
Red S3 brakes $400

Total: $46 700

This is the very top of my ceiling when you factor in PDI/fees and taxes. Although the red brakes seem a little petty/superficial, this is a car that I will keep for a long time so why not.

The only thing missing on my list are the 19" wheels but I can always get those later.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

That's cool, almost identical to my prediction other than the included s sports seats with technik. Wonder if I can just get mag ride without the 19".


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

lilmira said:


> That's cool, almost identical to my prediction other than the included s sports seats with technik. Wonder if I can just get mag ride without the 19".


I have a feeling the seats are not included in technik, its not listed in the features over progressive...similarly navigation is listed as standard with progressive but actually isn't.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Negesh said:


> I have a feeling the seats are not included in technik, its not listed in the features over progressive...similarly navigation is listed as standard with progressive but actually isn't.


ha nice catch! :screwy:


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I probably should see about driving an S4 with it, but I'm not sure I'm in good enough standing with the local dealer to pull that off. LOL


I have to ask.. why wouldn't a dealer let someone test drive a car? Did you go there once and do a clutch drop during a previous test drive!?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> I have to ask.. why wouldn't a dealer let someone test drive a car? Did you go there once and do a clutch drop during a previous test drive!?


'cause he knows very well that I'd have no intention of buying the car. I dunno... I'm a bit cagey on wasting someone's time driving a car I have no intention of buying. He also already saw my posts here stating that I have a deposit down elsewhere, despite originally trying to work something here. I just don't feel like I'm on any terms to impose at this point. I don't even intend to show up to drive one of the A3 demos when they get them.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pommerening said:


> Thats a lot smaller spread than the USA's Premium Plus and Prestige. $2400 difference between US and Canada. LEDs is one thing US gets standard with the Prestige. Tech package or 19s + mag ride would be just enough to equal $2400. Trim levels usually bake more in for less than you can option at the lower level. So I think US might get a Prestige with both tech package and 19s with mag ride, if that logic makes any sense.


I can't foresee them forcing clown shoes and magride on us by default with Prestige. That absolutely has to remain a standalone option, IMO.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> So... money well spent, in your opinion? Any quality issues with any of it? That's honestly what worries me most- replacement cost.


It all depends on how you plan to use the car. I personally would have it on my order. For my TTS, it is nice having a car that cruises almost like a large sedan then changes to a canyon carver at the push of a button. 

As for failure rate. I only know of two shocks being replaced, both on the same car.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Zorro83 said:


> Thanks Dan....not that I'm not grateful but where does this pricing come from? Any links? Or was acquired by dealer then scanned? Just looks a little suspicious without any Audi logos and such.





Dan Halen said:


> No clue. qtroCUB would have to answer that. He also leaked the A3 order guide back in December, and it ended up being correct, I believe.


It is all about the forums your follow with who posts on them.  It is from a person that works for Audi.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Now we just need AoA to cough up some _accurate_ information for the U.S.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Now we just need AoA to cough up some _accurate_ information for the U.S.


Indeed.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've been updating my S3 budget as these pieces of information trickle in, and while what we have is really only for Canada at this point, I feel at least marginally confident that we'll see similar packaging of standalone options in the US. I have managed to get this thing to a price where I'm comfortable, and I realized on the drive into the office this morning that I'd actually left some money on the table when I was working on it last night. I want magride, but I don't want 19" wheels unless I have no other choice. If we get the same packaging as Canada, I should be able to get magride by itself. That's another $800 or so I can shave off! I'm setting my budget based on a pile of unknowns, but I'm reasonably confident that none of my assumptions are off by much.

Worst-case scenario, we're probably still 8-10 weeks out on detailed US pricing. Who knows when we'll even receive US base pricing. I know we've seen what we think is correct information, but it's still unverified. I've done really well these past few weeks tuning most of this out and just watching the days go by. Hopefully I can keep that up. :laugh:



qtroCUB said:


> It is all about the forums your follow with who posts on them.  It is from a person that works for Audi.


Well tell him to make a connection with his counterpart in Herndon.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

qtroCUB said:


> It is all about the forums your follow with who posts on them.  It is from a person that works for Audi.


Thank you! It is most definitely appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious, 
So the technik S3 is a progressive S3 44000+convenience pkg $1000+Sport Seat $1500+Audi Side assisst $500+ B&O(Unknown price )= $47500 which means if the B&O is more than $500 options then the technik would be a good go?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think Audi offers B&O as standalone option in Canada so is it's kinda moot point. It is a 750GBP option according to the UK configurator though.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Chance of the sunroof becoming an option instead of standard down the line?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Chance of the sunroof becoming an option instead of standard down the line?


Essentially 0.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

HalvieCuw said:


> Chance of the sunroof becoming an option instead of standard down the line?


None. The body-in-white that Audi builds for the North American market is sunroof only. For better or worse, sunroofs are now standard equipment on North American Audis and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Allzonecars (Jun 16, 2013)

*Navi*

Anyone noticed that the technik description shows "progressiv features + navigation", yet the navigation shows as standard in both versions in the options table beneath.

Do you think it really is standard in both versions or is it a typo :screwy:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I think they have at least a couple errors there. As with most of the other copy we've seen, this is probably draft form that wasn't intended to be disseminated.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

AoC website says navigation is optional on progressiv, standard on technik.


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> AoC website says navigation is optional on progressiv, standard on technik.


If that is true, then the technik trim would be a bargin, considering the Navigation is a $2000 option.
Might go with Technik trim now, but hate the manual super sport seat.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> 'cause he knows very well that I'd have no intention of buying the car. I dunno... I'm a bit cagey on wasting someone's time driving a car I have no intention of buying. He also already saw my posts here stating that I have a deposit down elsewhere, despite originally trying to work something here. I just don't feel like I'm on any terms to impose at this point. I don't even intend to show up to drive one of the A3 demos when they get them.


Ahh ok. Internet stalkers, psh!


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

qtroCUB said:


> Canada pricing...


As of today, Canadians are able to submit their S3 orders. Dealers have firm pricing on everything. 

I can also confirm that the above image has a slight error - Sport Seat Package is not standard equipment on the Technik, it's an option for both trim levels. Oh, Navigation isn't standard on the Progressiv either. The rest of the numbers/details are on point. 

Lastly, if the sales rep's computer screen wasn't deceiving me, I'm almost certain that the Canadian S3 is rated at 290HP - not 285HP. Take that for what you will with respect to MPI.


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

Leke said:


> As of today, Canadians are able to submit their S3 orders. Dealers have firm pricing on everything.
> 
> I can also confirm that the above image has a slight error - Sport Seat Package is not standard equipment on the Technik, it's an option for both trim levels. Oh, Navigation isn't standard on the Progressiv either. The rest of the numbers/details are on point.
> 
> Lastly, if the sales rep's computer screen wasn't deceiving me, I'm almost certain that the Canadian S3 is rated at 290HP - not 285HP. Take that for what you will with respect to MPI.


So it is confirmed. I put my deposit 1 month ago, I will go to dealer to detail the specs on Monday.
Good news for me


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I asked my guy at the dealership about it on Thurs and he hasn't heard anything. I'll see if he'll contact me next week. I don't really need to order it right away, I can wait another few months.

:banghead:about the S Sports Seats, at least it comes with mono.pur. The seats make the interior that much nicer IMO.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll pay that for sport seats with mono.pur.

Sort of disgraceful that Canada can enter orders and AoA is sitting on their hands.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

I spoke with both guys I'm dealing with and both said they don't have any news on the S3. All they said is that they'll be getting A3 demos the 1st week of April. 

I'll contact them next week...however it wouldn't surprise me that although the dealership CAN take orders for the S3, Audi won't let them until a specific date.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

FWIW, guys, George is out in California at the media launch for the A3 sedan right now. This is A3 specifically, not S3, but it wouldn't surprise me if he has some news when he gets back.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> FWIW, guys, George is out in California at the media launch for the A3 sedan right now. This is A3 specifically, not S3, but it wouldn't surprise me if he has some news when he gets back.
> 
> -Tim


I'm not holding my breath. :laugh:

Tired of getting my hopes up...


----------



## Allzonecars (Jun 16, 2013)

Leke said:


> As of today, Canadians are able to submit their S3 orders. Dealers have firm pricing on everything.
> 
> I can also confirm that the above image has a slight error - Sport Seat Package is not standard equipment on the Technik, it's an option for both trim levels. Oh, Navigation isn't standard on the Progressiv either. The rest of the numbers/details are on point.
> 
> Lastly, if the sales rep's computer screen wasn't deceiving me, I'm almost certain that the Canadian S3 is rated at 290HP - not 285HP. Take that for what you will with respect to MPI.


Anyone in Canada can confirm the availability of Sepang blue and Daytona grey colors for the Canadian S3?

Thanks


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Allzonecars said:


> Anyone in Canada can confirm the availability of Sepang blue and Daytona grey colors for the Canadian S3?
> 
> Thanks


Sepang Blue for sure - it falls under the $800 Metallic/Pearl option. I couldn't tell you definitively about Daytona, as I was only looking for Sepang on the guide.

What I also didn't know is that Titanium Grey is an interior option on the S3, as long as you don't get the Sports Seats Package. It's not available with every exterior colour, but I would say you can have it on most.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

one of the options is 'Red S3 brake calipers'

can anyone post a pic of what the regular S3 caliper looks like? is just all black with no S3 ogo on it?

Thanks!


----------

